# September iui



## Finch86

I'm officially cd1 today


----------



## wristwatch24

:hugs: So sorry. :/ 

If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm hoping for IUI in September also. AF could be here any day between tomorrow and Sept. 6.


----------



## Finch86

Good luck i hope af doesnt show!


----------



## JandK

I am cd8. I usually ovulate on day 12 or 13 so I will be doing my IUI over the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CD 9 4th cycle of Femara, Bravelle and an IUI. This is definitely it!!!!


----------



## alicatt

I'm CD1 today too Finch.. when do you ovulate? I usually ovulate around CD16 so I have a ways to go. 

Heading to the FS on Thursday to find out what he wants to try.


Here is hoping this month is successful as I'm running low on finances and the emotional roller coaster is getting really old. Not sure how much more I can take :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Spotting tonight after not bleeding since Sunday... I mean really???


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi all - I'm back for more! I'm in the tww wight now, hoping to do an IUI in early to mid-September. My IUI was actually cancelled last week, I only had two follicles, and only one of them looked to be mature, so I didn't want to waste my insurance on it. We're trying on our own - naturally. Wow what a strange concept, right? I didn't even bother taking the trigger shot this time, since I ovulate on my own every month anyway and I like to be able to track my ovulation w/bbt and opks, and the trigger makes any opk results invalid. I just had a temp spike this morning, confirming the positive OPK for the last two days. 
September will be tricky since we'll be traveling, so I'm hoping my doc will let me do an IUI with much less monitoring than we normally do. I'm also going to try something new - estrogen priming. I've read this is a very good approach for people like me who are low responders and have a problem w/a lead follicle developing too early. A lead follicle can stunt the development of other, multiple follicles, and keep them from catching up in size. A lead follicle will start producing estrogen and this essentially tells your body "stop making more follicles, we have a good one and we're set for this cycle. My doc normally is very open to all my ideas (I research a LOT)so hoping he will let me start the priming next week and then do femara plus menopur shots after that. Granted,estrogen priming has mostly been used for IVF, not IUIs, but there is no reason it can't work for IUIs as well. If this doesn't work next month, I think IVF is sadly next. :cry:


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> I'm CD1 today too Finch.. when do you ovulate? I usually ovulate around CD16 so I have a ways to go.
> 
> Heading to the FS on Thursday to find out what he wants to try.
> 
> 
> Here is hoping this month is successful as I'm running low on finances and the emotional roller coaster is getting really old. Not sure how much more I can take :nope:

I feel the same way...its emotionally and financially draining. Heres hoping September is our month...


----------



## NIKKIA

Hi, I'm also having iui waiting for af anytime, i finished provera on monday. I will be taking berserelin 0.3 and peregon 75. This will be my first iui. xx


----------



## Redhead7211

Hi ladies,
I'm on 6 dpiui, 7 dpt. I have been using cheapies to test out the trigger. I think it's already out of my system or there are such scant amounts HCG hormones in my system the cheapies can't pick it up. 

Wristwatch-I'm from Rochester too! What a small world. Are you doing IUI this cycle?

Ladies I can commiserate on the financial expense. We haven't been at this long, but buying donor sperm has been rather costly.


----------



## Finch86

alicatt said:


> I'm CD1 today too Finch.. when do you ovulate? I usually ovulate around CD16 so I have a ways to go.
> 
> Heading to the FS on Thursday to find out what he wants to try.
> 
> 
> Here is hoping this month is successful as I'm running low on finances and the emotional roller coaster is getting really old. Not sure how much more I can take :nope:

I ovulate on cd16 to! I'm doing femara cd4-8 sono cd13 then trigger and iui based on sono


----------



## Finch86

Redhead7211 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm on 6 dpiui, 7 dpt. I have been using cheapies to test out the trigger. I think it's already out of my system or there are such scant amounts HCG hormones in my system the cheapies can't pick it up.
> 
> Wristwatch-I'm from Rochester too! What a small world. Are you doing IUI this cycle?
> 
> Ladies I can commiserate on the financial expense. We haven't been at this long, but buying donor sperm has been rather costly.

Are u from rochester ny??


----------



## Finch86

Small world i am near rochester 2


----------



## karenh

wristwatch24 said:


> :hugs: So sorry. :/
> 
> If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm hoping for IUI in September also. AF could be here any day between tomorrow and Sept. 6.

That is the time frame I am looking at! Then my first IUI in September. We could be cycle buddies. : ) Of cource it would be wonderful if you get your BFP this cycle though!


----------



## karenh

I will have my first IUI in September. I will be on Femara cd 3-7 and then ultra sound with poss trigger shot on cd 14 or 15. Wouldn't it be great if we can all get our June babies!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Hi ladies, some of you I don't know and some I do know from the July IUI thread. 

I wanted to give you guys a update...after the failed IUI in July my DH and I decided to try on our own for two months and then attempt another IUI in October. For those that don't know, our fertility issue has been with motility from an 11 yr vasectomy. My doctor has my DH on two types of vitamins. 
Well it worked!!! I got my :bfp: this morning!!! You should have seen my reaction...I've taken these tests so many times and always saw a negative that I didn't think any differently this time. The only thing I noticed was sore BB's for two weeks. It's happened before and I kinda shrugged it off as ovulation symptoms. So when I POAS this morning I wasn't expecting any big suprises. Boy did I get a suprise!!! 
I'm still a little nervous since it's so early in the pregnancy and I haven't even been to the doctor yet. I have an appt tomorrow morning. Now the next question for us is one or two babies...twins run in my family(two sets already). 
I'm so unbelieveably excited right now!!! I want to tell everyone but I'm trying to remain calm. Don't want to many people to know just yet. 

For those still trying, I know it's an emotional battle every month, but never give up. Baby dust to everyone!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## JandK

TTCinTexas said:


> Hi ladies, some of you I don't know and some I do know from the July IUI thread.
> 
> I wanted to give you guys a update...after the failed IUI in July my DH and I decided to try on our own for two months and then attempt another IUI in October. For those that don't know, our fertility issue has been with motility from an 11 yr vasectomy. My doctor has my DH on two types of vitamins.
> Well it worked!!! I got my :bfp: this morning!!! You should have seen my reaction...I've taken these tests so many times and always saw a negative that I didn't think any differently this time. The only thing I noticed was sore BB's for two weeks. It's happened before and I kinda shrugged it off as ovulation symptoms. So when I POAS this morning I wasn't expecting any big suprises. Boy did I get a suprise!!!
> I'm still a little nervous since it's so early in the pregnancy and I haven't even been to the doctor yet. I have an appt tomorrow morning. Now the next question for us is one or two babies...twins run in my family(two sets already).
> I'm so unbelieveably excited right now!!! I want to tell everyone but I'm trying to remain calm. Don't want to many people to know just yet.
> 
> For those still trying, I know it's an emotional battle every month, but never give up. Baby dust to everyone!!!:dust::dust:

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Redhead7211

TTC-Congratulations!!!:happydance:

Ladies-I am from/live in Rochester, NY.


----------



## alicatt

Hey Everyone...

I'm sorry I have been MIA for a while.. So I had my consultation with the Dr this morning, and he looked at my chart with me, and he said the scary words.. IVF. I was worried he was going to say that, but I expected it to happen.

So he did the US and things look good. My left ovary looks awesome, and my right, well it never wants to come to the party (it was hiding today, but seen, barely). I spent about 3 hours at the Dr's office getting everything organized for the IVF this month. WOW, yes this month! 

The first thing they had to do was a trial embryo transfer, they do this to make sure they can get the embryos up there when its the real deal. Well guess what? He said I had stenosis of the cervix, and that he has to do surgery to dilate it. I'm like wahhhh? So I'm having surgery tomorrow morning at 7am to make my cervix open better, then I will start on a course of injectibles: Menopur 225 iu and Bravelle 225 iu each day and we'll go from there. We are forecasting the embryo retrieval to be on Sept 11th and the embryo transfer to be 3 days later.

I'm a little overwhelmed right now, I kind of feel like its all happening so fast. Thing is that I need to jump on this, and get it done! Wish me luck!! 

Best of luck to all of you and to TTCinTexas a huge CONGRATS!!! I hope there are many more :bfp: this month on this thread!!!

:hug:


----------



## JandK

Best of luck on your IVF Ali


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> Best of luck on your IVF Ali

I wonder if that means I have to go seek out an IVF thread? 

I really do wish you all some :bfp: here is some extra sticky :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TTC-CONGRATS to you! What a surprise!!!

Ali-That is super fast! Here we have to be put on BCP's for a month or two first and then start down regging with Lupron or Ganirelix and then stimming. It can take 2-3 months just to get to the retrieval. Good luck!


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> TTC-CONGRATS to you! What a surprise!!!
> 
> Ali-That is super fast! Here we have to be put on BCP's for a month or two first and then start down regging with Lupron or Ganirelix and then stimming. It can take 2-3 months just to get to the retrieval. Good luck!

oh my really? That is wild! I've never heard that. I will be taking ganirelix towards the end of the stimming to stop me from ovulating, but he didn't even mention any of that.


----------



## karenh

alicatt said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> I'm sorry I have been MIA for a while.. So I had my consultation with the Dr this morning, and he looked at my chart with me, and he said the scary words.. IVF. I was worried he was going to say that, but I expected it to happen.
> 
> So he did the US and things look good. My left ovary looks awesome, and my right, well it never wants to come to the party (it was hiding today, but seen, barely). I spent about 3 hours at the Dr's office getting everything organized for the IVF this month. WOW, yes this month!
> 
> The first thing they had to do was a trial embryo transfer, they do this to make sure they can get the embryos up there when its the real deal. Well guess what? He said I had stenosis of the cervix, and that he has to do surgery to dilate it. I'm like wahhhh? So I'm having surgery tomorrow morning at 7am to make my cervix open better, then I will start on a course of injectibles: Menopur 225 iu and Bravelle 225 iu each day and we'll go from there. We are forecasting the embryo retrieval to be on Sept 11th and the embryo transfer to be 3 days later.
> 
> I'm a little overwhelmed right now, I kind of feel like its all happening so fast. Thing is that I need to jump on this, and get it done! Wish me luck!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and to TTCinTexas a huge CONGRATS!!! I hope there are many more :bfp: this month on this thread!!!
> 
> :hug:

Wow! That is fast. I am so happy for you. I hope your surgery goes well, and that IVF works the first time! Good luck!


----------



## alicatt

karenh said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone...
> 
> I'm sorry I have been MIA for a while.. So I had my consultation with the Dr this morning, and he looked at my chart with me, and he said the scary words.. IVF. I was worried he was going to say that, but I expected it to happen.
> 
> So he did the US and things look good. My left ovary looks awesome, and my right, well it never wants to come to the party (it was hiding today, but seen, barely). I spent about 3 hours at the Dr's office getting everything organized for the IVF this month. WOW, yes this month!
> 
> The first thing they had to do was a trial embryo transfer, they do this to make sure they can get the embryos up there when its the real deal. Well guess what? He said I had stenosis of the cervix, and that he has to do surgery to dilate it. I'm like wahhhh? So I'm having surgery tomorrow morning at 7am to make my cervix open better, then I will start on a course of injectibles: Menopur 225 iu and Bravelle 225 iu each day and we'll go from there. We are forecasting the embryo retrieval to be on Sept 11th and the embryo transfer to be 3 days later.
> 
> I'm a little overwhelmed right now, I kind of feel like its all happening so fast. Thing is that I need to jump on this, and get it done! Wish me luck!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and to TTCinTexas a huge CONGRATS!!! I hope there are many more :bfp: this month on this thread!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Wow! That is fast. I am so happy for you. I hope your surgery goes well, and that IVF works the first time! Good luck!Click to expand...

Surgery went well, it was successful, and now I start my injections this afternoon. :yipee:


----------



## karenh

alicatt said:


> Surgery went well, it was successful, and now I start my injections this afternoon. :yipee:

Yay! FX for you!:happydance:


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> I'm sorry I have been MIA for a while.. So I had my consultation with the Dr this morning, and he looked at my chart with me, and he said the scary words.. IVF. I was worried he was going to say that, but I expected it to happen.
> 
> So he did the US and things look good. My left ovary looks awesome, and my right, well it never wants to come to the party (it was hiding today, but seen, barely). I spent about 3 hours at the Dr's office getting everything organized for the IVF this month. WOW, yes this month!
> 
> The first thing they had to do was a trial embryo transfer, they do this to make sure they can get the embryos up there when its the real deal. Well guess what? He said I had stenosis of the cervix, and that he has to do surgery to dilate it. I'm like wahhhh? So I'm having surgery tomorrow morning at 7am to make my cervix open better, then I will start on a course of injectibles: Menopur 225 iu and Bravelle 225 iu each day and we'll go from there. We are forecasting the embryo retrieval to be on Sept 11th and the embryo transfer to be 3 days later.
> 
> I'm a little overwhelmed right now, I kind of feel like its all happening so fast. Thing is that I need to jump on this, and get it done! Wish me luck!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and to TTCinTexas a huge CONGRATS!!! I hope there are many more :bfp: this month on this thread!!!
> 
> :hug:

Alicatt - that is so exciting!!! It's also great how quickly they could get you started! My clinic requires you to go through a day of counseling before starting IVF, for both partners; such a pain since that means taking a day of work for both of us. Good luck on your procedure tomorrow and the best of luck in this cycle!!! Keep us posted on your progress!!!!


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone...
> 
> I'm sorry I have been MIA for a while.. So I had my consultation with the Dr this morning, and he looked at my chart with me, and he said the scary words.. IVF. I was worried he was going to say that, but I expected it to happen.
> 
> So he did the US and things look good. My left ovary looks awesome, and my right, well it never wants to come to the party (it was hiding today, but seen, barely). I spent about 3 hours at the Dr's office getting everything organized for the IVF this month. WOW, yes this month!
> 
> The first thing they had to do was a trial embryo transfer, they do this to make sure they can get the embryos up there when its the real deal. Well guess what? He said I had stenosis of the cervix, and that he has to do surgery to dilate it. I'm like wahhhh? So I'm having surgery tomorrow morning at 7am to make my cervix open better, then I will start on a course of injectibles: Menopur 225 iu and Bravelle 225 iu each day and we'll go from there. We are forecasting the embryo retrieval to be on Sept 11th and the embryo transfer to be 3 days later.
> 
> I'm a little overwhelmed right now, I kind of feel like its all happening so fast. Thing is that I need to jump on this, and get it done! Wish me luck!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and to TTCinTexas a huge CONGRATS!!! I hope there are many more :bfp: this month on this thread!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Alicatt - that is so exciting!!! It's also great how quickly they could get you started! My clinic requires you to go through a day of counseling before starting IVF, for both partners; such a pain since that means taking a day of work for both of us. Good luck on your procedure tomorrow and the best of luck in this cycle!!! Keep us posted on your progress!!!!Click to expand...

Yep, I was surprised as well! The box of meds arrived. WOW it is a huge box! Hard to believe I have to inject all of that into my body. I'm going to feel like a pin cushion when this is all over!


----------



## JandK

The sperm is being delivered this afternoon. I did get more bad news from the fertility clinic about poor egg quality. They gave me a slim chance of conceiving without IVF and or donor eggs. So I decided to continue the way we have been doing it and working on making myself the healthiest I can be. I am working on a nutritional supplement program with my chiropractor and all I can do is hope for the best. Me and my partner are going to do 8 more inseminations. We are doing the first of 8 in the next few days. I want to be hopeful but its hard. A lot of tears have been shed this week and this is just the beginning...Baby dust to all of you...


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> The sperm is being delivered this afternoon. I did get more bad news from the fertility clinic about poor egg quality. They gave me a slim chance of conceiving without IVF and or donor eggs. So I decided to continue the way we have been doing it and working on making myself the healthiest I can be. I am working on a nutritional supplement program with my chiropractor and all I can do is hope for the best. Me and my partner are going to do 8 more inseminations. We are doing the first of 8 in the next few days. I want to be hopeful but its hard. A lot of tears have been shed this week and this is just the beginning...Baby dust to all of you...

I'm so sorry JandK, hearing that your egg quality is not what you had hoped is not fun. I'm embarking on the IVF journey right now, so if you have any questions about it, feel free to hit me up!
:dust: to you!!!

:hug:


----------



## Finch86

Has anyone had a laproscopy done before my doctor said if my iui doesnt work this month i should have one next month. I go for my consult on the 10th i hope my iui works this month


----------



## Redhead7211

Ali-I'm glad the surgery went well and you're well on your way to having a baby! 

Finch-I have never had lap surgery done for the purpose of infertility. Only to remove a dermoid tumor from my left ovary. When are you due to start your IUI?


----------



## Redhead7211

Jan-I'm sorry to hear about your egg quality. Good luck on this cycle. Remember your B&B Family are always here for support.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CD 12 and I'm pissed... I have nothing but tiny ones on the right and a 14 and 16 on the left with a few smaller. RE is cutting my dose from 2 1/2 vials of Bravelle to 1. That is bad, very bad. They will call tomorrow to see how I feel. At this point I either feel like throwing in the towel or going against their wishes and doing the 2 1/2 anyway. I'm just beyond done....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

J&K-Bummer. Are you sure you want to do a total of 12 of these?? I think statistically after a few failed rounds the chances go way down. I'm sorry :(

Alicatt-Good luck injecting!!


----------



## karenh

JandK said:


> The sperm is being delivered this afternoon. I did get more bad news from the fertility clinic about poor egg quality. They gave me a slim chance of conceiving without IVF and or donor eggs. So I decided to continue the way we have been doing it and working on making myself the healthiest I can be. I am working on a nutritional supplement program with my chiropractor and all I can do is hope for the best. Me and my partner are going to do 8 more inseminations. We are doing the first of 8 in the next few days. I want to be hopeful but its hard. A lot of tears have been shed this week and this is just the beginning...Baby dust to all of you...

Good luck! I hope one of the eight times (sooner rather than later) you get a BFP. Prayers for you!


----------



## karenh

ILuvBabies200 said:


> CD 12 and I'm pissed... I have nothing but tiny ones on the right and a 14 and 16 on the left with a few smaller. RE is cutting my dose from 2 1/2 vials of Bravelle to 1. That is bad, very bad. They will call tomorrow to see how I feel. At this point I either feel like throwing in the towel or going against their wishes and doing the 2 1/2 anyway. I'm just beyond done....

I am sorry you don't have more large folicles. Hopefully all you need is one right?


----------



## Finch86

I started my femara today i go for my u/s on the 10th iui probably on the 12th


----------



## ILuvBabies200

karenh said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 and I'm pissed... I have nothing but tiny ones on the right and a 14 and 16 on the left with a few smaller. RE is cutting my dose from 2 1/2 vials of Bravelle to 1. That is bad, very bad. They will call tomorrow to see how I feel. At this point I either feel like throwing in the towel or going against their wishes and doing the 2 1/2 anyway. I'm just beyond done....
> 
> I am sorry you don't have more large folicles. Hopefully all you need is one right?Click to expand...

I have failed so many times that I feel like 10 isn't enough! :wacko:


----------



## Stillwait78

Hey Ladies
I'm here too. Started Stimms yesterday. Got bad news that my FSH went up to 11 - crossed into the "diminished reserve" level. Heres hoping this is our month.


----------



## karenh

Finch86 said:


> I started my femara today i go for my u/s on the 10th iui probably on the 12th

Yay, good luck!


----------



## karenh

ILuvBabies200 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 and I'm pissed... I have nothing but tiny ones on the right and a 14 and 16 on the left with a few smaller. RE is cutting my dose from 2 1/2 vials of Bravelle to 1. That is bad, very bad. They will call tomorrow to see how I feel. At this point I either feel like throwing in the towel or going against their wishes and doing the 2 1/2 anyway. I'm just beyond done....
> 
> I am sorry you don't have more large folicles. Hopefully all you need is one right?Click to expand...
> 
> I have failed so many times that I feel like 10 isn't enough! :wacko:Click to expand...

I am so sorry.


----------



## karenh

Stillwait78 said:


> Hey Ladies
> I'm here too. Started Stimms yesterday. Got bad news that my FSH went up to 11 - crossed into the "diminished reserve" level. Heres hoping this is our month.

I hope this is your month! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi, I've started medication this week to start the IUI process. Feeling the same, really hope this is it, as dont know how much more I can take. Especially as everyone else around me seems to get pregrnant without even trying.

Good Luck to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So I totally did the 2 1/2 vials yesterday. I didn't trust them dropping my dose for one day. So today I should have an 18 and a 16. So really only one and I'm sad about that. I triggered tonight and IUI #5 is Monday morning. This is it until we can come up with a plan and cash for IVF....


----------



## lady luck12

ILuvBabies200 said:


> So I totally did the 2 1/2 vials yesterday. I didn't trust them dropping my dose for one day. So today I should have an 18 and a 16. So really only one and I'm sad about that. I triggered tonight and IUI #5 is Monday morning. This is it until we can come up with a plan and cash for IVF....

Keeping everything crossed for you that this is it hun xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

IUI tomorrow... Just hoping I don't bleed and cramp all day like I have the past few. That and praying they give me the PIO!!!!!


----------



## Redhead7211

Good luck ilovebabies! Keep us posted!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Anyone else getting really nauseaus stimming??? This is getting annoying. Happening every month now. Granted the pizza I had tonight probably wasn't a good idea. LOL I have PCOS so all the little follicles probably contribute to me feeling more than the norm.


----------



## lady luck12

ILuvBabies200 said:


> IUI tomorrow... Just hoping I don't bleed and cramp all day like I have the past few. That and praying they give me the PIO!!!!!

Good Luck for today, hope all goes well. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Morning ladies,
Can't wait to finish these tablets so AF can arrive and I can get going with the IUI, it's going to be a VERY LONG Month...................another 4 days of tablets, then the first wait begining.

How's everyone else doing today? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Can't wait to finish these tablets so AF can arrive and I can get going with the IUI, it's going to be a VERY LONG Month...................another 4 days of tablets, then the first wait begining.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today? xxxxxxxxxxxx

Wating is the hardest part for me. Just a few more days of these pills. You can do it!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

IUI went well. Biggest egg was a 19 and he admitted this might not go well. I did make it pretty clear that this was the last of this. We had a brief talk on IVF and what we could change. He did give me the shots THANK GOD even though he said if I'm not pregnant it won't change anything. Obviously... No bleeding but I am mildly cramping today... It would seriously take a miracle and blow me away if this works! :*)


----------



## karenh

ILuvBabies200 said:


> IUI went well. Biggest egg was a 19 and he admitted this might not go well. I did make it pretty clear that this was the last of this. We had a brief talk on IVF and what we could change. He did give me the shots THANK GOD even though he said if I'm not pregnant it won't change anything. Obviously... No bleeding but I am mildly cramping today... It would seriously take a miracle and blow me away if this works! :*)

I really hope you get your BFP and you don't have to move onto IVF. Good luck!


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> IUI went well. Biggest egg was a 19 and he admitted this might not go well. I did make it pretty clear that this was the last of this. We had a brief talk on IVF and what we could change. He did give me the shots THANK GOD even though he said if I'm not pregnant it won't change anything. Obviously... No bleeding but I am mildly cramping today... It would seriously take a miracle and blow me away if this works! :*)
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP and you don't have to move onto IVF. Good luck!Click to expand...

Me too, keeping everything crossed for you. Keep us posted xx


----------



## TTCisapain

Long time, no chat ladies. Well, my natural cycle was a BFN, so we are onto another round of IUI (this will be #3). CD 5 today and had my baseline U/S. Start Clomid tonight 50mgs still. This will be our last attempt and then we are moving onto adoption I think ... Good luck to all. Will keep you posted, next U/S is scheduled for 9/13 on CD14. I will be travelling for work on 9/10 - 9/12, so praying OPKs do not turn + before I get back on CD14 =)


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies - I found the thread :flower:

so it looks like I will be joining you again from the August IUI thread... this one was a bust :cry: had my blood work this morning and BFN. 16DPIUI / 17DPO and still no AF. my temp spiked on Thursday and then started to go down throughout the weekend but then I had a rise this morning so I had my hopes up... nope. :shrug:

so I start Letrizole/ Femera on CD3 - 7. Has anyone taken that before? Are the side-effects like Clomid? Should I take it at night?

Baby Dust to us all!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I am in so much pain I could just scream. Called the RE's office this morning and my dh had to go pick up a script for Percocet. From my abdomen (ovaries) to my back and leg cramps and sore ankles. I can't imagine what could have happened during my shitty 3 hours of sleep last night. The meds take the edge off but I'm a zombie and can't function. No idea why for any of it either. I need a break after this. I really cannot put myself through anymore for a while....


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I am in so much pain I could just scream. Called the RE's office this morning and my dh had to go pick up a script for Percocet. From my abdomen (ovaries) to my back and leg cramps and sore ankles. I can't imagine what could have happened during my shitty 3 hours of sleep last night. The meds take the edge off but I'm a zombie and can't function. No idea why for any of it either. I need a break after this. I really cannot put myself through anymore for a while....

So sorry to hear that! I've been taking Percocet this cycle too. The pain is pretty bad on the Injectibles.. I'm doing IVF and the cramps and back pain are pretty horrible. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Alicatt-I always am in pain with IVF but this is rare especially since it started today and not before. Glad you feel it too and I'm not the only one. It worries me a bit.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Oh my goodness Iluv and Ali- wow! I'm not familiar with the IVF process so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but is the pain from producing eggs? Fingers crossed for you ladies that this is the only cycle you need to get your babies! Feel better and I'm sorry you're in so much pain :(


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> Oh my goodness Iluv and Ali- wow! I'm not familiar with the IVF process so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but is the pain from producing eggs? Fingers crossed for you ladies that this is the only cycle you need to get your babies! Feel better and I'm sorry you're in so much pain :(

The pain seems to start shortly after I take all the injections. I'm currently taking 225iu of Menopur and 300 of Bravelle. Just the side effects of the drugs I guess, that and my ovaries are getting big and swollen. I just hope that it doesn't last too much longer!!! 
We'll see what they say after my next US tomorrow (Thursday).

Hope you are doing OK!! Any plans for this cycle that were different than last cycle?


----------



## karenh

I am sorry you are in so much pain. I hope it goes away soon and that it was worth it.


----------



## mrsjennyg

alicatt said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Iluv and Ali- wow! I'm not familiar with the IVF process so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but is the pain from producing eggs? Fingers crossed for you ladies that this is the only cycle you need to get your babies! Feel better and I'm sorry you're in so much pain :(
> 
> The pain seems to start shortly after I take all the injections. I'm currently taking 225iu of Menopur and 300 of Bravelle. Just the side effects of the drugs I guess, that and my ovaries are getting big and swollen. I just hope that it doesn't last too much longer!!!
> We'll see what they say after my next US tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Hope you are doing OK!! Any plans for this cycle that were different than last cycle?Click to expand...

Oh man- how long do you have to do the injections? FX for your u/s tomorrow. 
My FS is putting me on Letrizol (Femera) because the Clomid thinned my lining... but... the nurse at my FS just called to see if I had gotten AF yet. I said no (17DPIUI) and and she said, not surprised since your progesterone was at a 6.3 (or a 63, whatever makes sense, haha) yesterday and you need to be at a zero to have your period. She asked if we had sex after the IUI and I said yes, a couple times. She says, well you did have 6 big follicles (4 on my non tube side) so you could have released another egg later and done it on your own. So she wants me to call if I do not get my period by Friday. Holy crap. My temp went up yesterday and dropped a little today but nothing significant like usual with AF is on her way. So now I am very confused and do not know what to think!


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Iluv and Ali- wow! I'm not familiar with the IVF process so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but is the pain from producing eggs? Fingers crossed for you ladies that this is the only cycle you need to get your babies! Feel better and I'm sorry you're in so much pain :(
> 
> The pain seems to start shortly after I take all the injections. I'm currently taking 225iu of Menopur and 300 of Bravelle. Just the side effects of the drugs I guess, that and my ovaries are getting big and swollen. I just hope that it doesn't last too much longer!!!
> We'll see what they say after my next US tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Hope you are doing OK!! Any plans for this cycle that were different than last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man- how long do you have to do the injections? FX for your u/s tomorrow.
> My FS is putting me on Letrizol (Femera) because the Clomid thinned my lining... but... the nurse at my FS just called to see if I had gotten AF yet. I said no (17DPIUI) and and she said, not surprised since your progesterone was at a 6.3 (or a 63, whatever makes sense, haha) yesterday and you need to be at a zero to have your period. She asked if we had sex after the IUI and I said yes, a couple times. She says, well you did have 6 big follicles (4 on my non tube side) so you could have released another egg later and done it on your own. So she wants me to call if I do not get my period by Friday. Holy crap. My temp went up yesterday and dropped a little today but nothing significant like usual with AF is on her way. So now I am very confused and do not know what to think!Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to :test: See if maybe you did it on your own :) Now wouldn't that be a surprise! If not, the femara should be much easier on your body than Clomid. I don't know why they don't just start people on it before using Clomid. Dr's.. they just don't make sense sometimes! It doesn't give you nearly the side effects that clomid did, and it doesn't thin your lining either. Let us know what happens! I'm hoping for a :bfp: !!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

alicatt said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Iluv and Ali- wow! I'm not familiar with the IVF process so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but is the pain from producing eggs? Fingers crossed for you ladies that this is the only cycle you need to get your babies! Feel better and I'm sorry you're in so much pain :(
> 
> The pain seems to start shortly after I take all the injections. I'm currently taking 225iu of Menopur and 300 of Bravelle. Just the side effects of the drugs I guess, that and my ovaries are getting big and swollen. I just hope that it doesn't last too much longer!!!
> We'll see what they say after my next US tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Hope you are doing OK!! Any plans for this cycle that were different than last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man- how long do you have to do the injections? FX for your u/s tomorrow.
> My FS is putting me on Letrizol (Femera) because the Clomid thinned my lining... but... the nurse at my FS just called to see if I had gotten AF yet. I said no (17DPIUI) and and she said, not surprised since your progesterone was at a 6.3 (or a 63, whatever makes sense, haha) yesterday and you need to be at a zero to have your period. She asked if we had sex after the IUI and I said yes, a couple times. She says, well you did have 6 big follicles (4 on my non tube side) so you could have released another egg later and done it on your own. So she wants me to call if I do not get my period by Friday. Holy crap. My temp went up yesterday and dropped a little today but nothing significant like usual with AF is on her way. So now I am very confused and do not know what to think!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you need to :test: See if maybe you did it on your own :) Now wouldn't that be a surprise! If not, the femara should be much easier on your body than Clomid. I don't know why they don't just start people on it before using Clomid. Dr's.. they just don't make sense sometimes! It doesn't give you nearly the side effects that clomid did, and it doesn't thin your lining either. Let us know what happens! I'm hoping for a :bfp: !!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much Ali- I really appreciate it :) I tested on Friday and it was negative and that let down was so huge that I did t test again at home and then had the blood test yesterday. Maybe if I don't have AF by Friday morning I'll test again...but I imagine I'll be going in for blood work on Friday if no AF... sigh this is all so confusing. I didnt temp for 4 days a couple days after my IUI because we were camping and now I'm kicking myself because I feel like my chart doesn't make much sense. 
What are they looking for with your u/s tomorrow? I imagine it's to see how you reacted to the injections and how many/quality of your eggs, right?


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Iluv and Ali- wow! I'm not familiar with the IVF process so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but is the pain from producing eggs? Fingers crossed for you ladies that this is the only cycle you need to get your babies! Feel better and I'm sorry you're in so much pain :(
> 
> The pain seems to start shortly after I take all the injections. I'm currently taking 225iu of Menopur and 300 of Bravelle. Just the side effects of the drugs I guess, that and my ovaries are getting big and swollen. I just hope that it doesn't last too much longer!!!
> We'll see what they say after my next US tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Hope you are doing OK!! Any plans for this cycle that were different than last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man- how long do you have to do the injections? FX for your u/s tomorrow.
> My FS is putting me on Letrizol (Femera) because the Clomid thinned my lining... but... the nurse at my FS just called to see if I had gotten AF yet. I said no (17DPIUI) and and she said, not surprised since your progesterone was at a 6.3 (or a 63, whatever makes sense, haha) yesterday and you need to be at a zero to have your period. She asked if we had sex after the IUI and I said yes, a couple times. She says, well you did have 6 big follicles (4 on my non tube side) so you could have released another egg later and done it on your own. So she wants me to call if I do not get my period by Friday. Holy crap. My temp went up yesterday and dropped a little today but nothing significant like usual with AF is on her way. So now I am very confused and do not know what to think!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you need to :test: See if maybe you did it on your own :) Now wouldn't that be a surprise! If not, the femara should be much easier on your body than Clomid. I don't know why they don't just start people on it before using Clomid. Dr's.. they just don't make sense sometimes! It doesn't give you nearly the side effects that clomid did, and it doesn't thin your lining either. Let us know what happens! I'm hoping for a :bfp: !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Ali- I really appreciate it :) I tested on Friday and it was negative and that let down was so huge that I did t test again at home and then had the blood test yesterday. Maybe if I don't have AF by Friday morning I'll test again...but I imagine I'll be going in for blood work on Friday if no AF... sigh this is all so confusing. I didnt temp for 4 days a couple days after my IUI because we were camping and now I'm kicking myself because I feel like my chart doesn't make much sense.
> What are they looking for with your u/s tomorrow? I imagine it's to see how you reacted to the injections and how many/quality of your eggs, right?Click to expand...

Yep, exactly. I had my first ultrasound yesterday and they found 8 follicles that were between 8 and 9mm in size and a total of 11 follicles (the others were smaller), my lining was 8mm and my estrogen was 227. They upped my meds and I'm now taking 225 iu Menopur and 300 iu of Bravelle, so we'll want to see more follicles and hopefully they will have grown, and I think they said something about my estrogen doubling, and hopefully my lining will be a little thicker too. I'm only at CD9 right now, and I doubt my follicles will be ready until Tues/Thur next week.

I hear you with respect to testing and figuring out what is going on with your cycle. Keep temping, and if things don't become clear by Friday I'm sure your FS will want to do another blood test. :dust:


----------



## karenh

Yikes. Good luck MrsJennyG. That does sound confusing. Friday is just around the corner.


----------



## mrsjennyg

karenh said:


> Yikes. Good luck MrsJennyG. That does sound confusing. Friday is just around the corner.

Thanks so much Karen! I'm *trying* not to think about it or put too much stress on "what if" just incase it's nothing because I don't think I can take having my heart broken again this week!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

jenny-You so need to test! Inquiring minds want to know! ;)

Feeling a lot better today. Just tired from the pain pills. Trying only to take them at night. Started the PIO and ouch my hip! So worth it though.


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> jenny-You so need to test! Inquiring minds want to know! ;)
> 
> Feeling a lot better today. Just tired from the pain pills. Trying only to take them at night. Started the PIO and ouch my hip! So worth it though.

Hang in there ILuvBabies! It is tough, and very painful, but let's hope we get a :bfp: :hug:


----------



## mrsjennyg

ILuvBabies200 said:


> jenny-You so need to test! Inquiring minds want to know! ;)
> 
> Feeling a lot better today. Just tired from the pain pills. Trying only to take them at night. Started the PIO and ouch my hip! So worth it though.

Thanks Iluv! Temp drop this morning- still above cover line but I'm not holding out any hope that at 18dpiui I am going to get a magical BFP. Gah I wish that nurse never said there was a possibility I could have gotten pregnant after the IUI on my own... got my hopes up just a little- try as I might not too. Sigh. I hate clomid!
What's PIO? Man I never realized how much one has to go through for IVF- hang in there Iluv & Ali!!


----------



## karenh

That wasn't nice of the nurse to just get your hopes up. I am sorry you are dealing with that. It is rough. Been there. I am not sure what PIO is either. It is the only acronymn I can't seem to figure out. However, I think it has something to do with progesterone shots. Girls am I even close?


----------



## alicatt

Hey All - 

:hug: Jenny.. :dust: Have you asked your DR about Femara? It is simliar to Clomid, but doesn't thin the lining and has less side effects. It might be more expensive, but I think it has been proven to be a better option? 

PIO - is progesterone in oil, I actually just picked some up from my Dr's this morning. With IVF you have to supplement with progesterone after the egg retrieval because they ruin the corpus luteum during the egg retrieval. In a normal cycle your corpus luteum forms after you ovulate and it produces progesterone in enough quantities to maintain your pregnancy until 10-12 weeks when the placenta takes over. Lack of progesterone is one of the leading causes of miscarriage, so it is important to get your levels checked around 7DPO or if you get pregnant to make sure your levels are high enough.

AFM - Had my CD10 scan, and I have 20 follicles on the left and 10 on the right, wow! :yipee: My lining is a triple lining at 10mm, YAY! :wohoo: The only issue is that the follicles aren't growing that fast, they are only around 9-10mm (the biggest ones). So they have only grown 1mm in 2 days. UGH. I have gone from 11 follicles to 30.. EEK! So they are going to wait for my estrogen bloodwork this afternoon, and suggest what to do with me then.


----------



## JandK

I am 4dpiui. I got my smiley face on Sunday and we did the insemination. This morning I had spotting once when I went and nothing since then. Of course Im crazy after the recent blood tests thinking all kinds of negative things. So after asking Dr. Google it is probably a poor ovulation but I would like to think it the egg making its way to snuggle in for 9 months. Fertility comes at the price of insanity. I havent had spotting before 4dpiui.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Fingers crossed for you JandK! Was it red or brown blood? I have read that you can have some bleeding with the IUI (depending how gentle they are) so if it was brown it could have been old blood from the IUI??

Wow Ali- there is so much I didn't know! Did you get the blood results back yet? I am sure there is something they can do to make those eggies bigger!

AFM- my regular nurse called (yesterday it was clearly an idiot who called) and she did not think it was necessary for me to come in tomorrow for blood work- she said AF should come in a few days. Well with my temp drop this morning, my lower back pain and the feeling that I want to strangle someone I think AF will be here sooner rather than later. Haha. Ali my doc did give me 2.5 mg of Letrizole for this cycles. Clomid thinned my lining last time so we're giving this a whirl. I actually didn't have a co-pay with this. I was shocked!


----------



## KBrain3377

JandK said:


> I am 4dpiui. I got my smiley face on Sunday and we did the insemination. This morning I had spotting once when I went and nothing since then. Of course Im crazy after the recent blood tests thinking all kinds of negative things. So after asking Dr. Google it is probably a poor ovulation but I would like to think it the egg making its way to snuggle in for 9 months. Fertility comes at the price of insanity. I havent had spotting before 4dpiui.

HAAA - "Fertility comes at the price of insanity" - just wanted to say I love that, I should adopt this as my new mantra!!!! Awesome. 
Good luck to you JandK, I hope this is your cycle! Try not to stress, I know it's impossible.


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> Fingers crossed for you JandK! Was it red or brown blood? I have read that you can have some bleeding with the IUI (depending how gentle they are) so if it was brown it could have been old blood from the IUI??
> 
> Wow Ali- there is so much I didn't know! Did you get the blood results back yet? I am sure there is something they can do to make those eggies bigger!
> 
> AFM- my regular nurse called (yesterday it was clearly an idiot who called) and she did not think it was necessary for me to come in tomorrow for blood work- she said AF should come in a few days. Well with my temp drop this morning, my lower back pain and the feeling that I want to strangle someone I think AF will be here sooner rather than later. Haha. Ali my doc did give me 2.5 mg of Letrizole for this cycles. Clomid thinned my lining last time so we're giving this a whirl. I actually didn't have a co-pay with this. I was shocked!

Awesome about the letrizole :) I have heard good things about it. You'll have to let us know how you feel on it, and whether it was better than clomid.

Yep, I got my estrogen results back and they are doubling as we hoped, and more so, they were 227 2 days ago and now its 687. So now the DR wants me to take 6 vials of menopur and that is all. I know this is silly but when I inject myself I always think.. hmm and how much is this injection today? Only $432 today! :haha: It is insane how expensive the drugs are for IVF. Good news is that the stimming is coming to an end, or will be in another few days (I hope). Probably by Mon-Wed we should be ready to do the egg retrieval. Just need those follicles to get growing! 

OH, and my FS said to take baby aspirin every day. So I guess it is a good thing to take when TTC? The nurse was like, you are taking your pre-natal vitamin and baby aspirin daily right? I'm like ummm.. pre-natal yes, but I didn't know I should take the baby aspirin! EEK! So I will start doing that today. I'm also going to use my heating pad tonight, and every night for the next few nights, as I have heard that the extra heat helps the follicles GROW!


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> I am 4dpiui. I got my smiley face on Sunday and we did the insemination. This morning I had spotting once when I went and nothing since then. Of course Im crazy after the recent blood tests thinking all kinds of negative things. So after asking Dr. Google it is probably a poor ovulation but I would like to think it the egg making its way to snuggle in for 9 months. Fertility comes at the price of insanity. I havent had spotting before 4dpiui.

I'm praying that it was a little implantation spotting, it could be! Stranger things have happened :thumbup: Just need to wait and see I guess. UGH, I know how :wacko: the 2WW is, I do hope you are successful this month :hug:


----------



## KBrain3377

Hello Ladies - I'm following all of you on this thread, just not posting as much since there isn't really much to post for now. I'm in the tww for this abandoned IUI cycle, and not sure where we're going to go from here. We could try another IUI, since we had said last month that we should give it a third try before moving on, but I just have no hope for it at all - I feel like in my case, doing iui's is like shooting fish in a barrel, but there just aren't many fish in my barrel, and the barrel is likely old and probably about to fall apart....:wacko:
Maybe it's time to move on to IVF, I just don't know.... the cost of it is huge but we can swallow it, just will probably have to do without the vacations we have planned. Beside the cost, I just don't like the finality of it all - if the IVF fails, then we basically have no options...I mean I know there are donor eggs, adoption,etc., there are technically always options - but none that fit into my ideas of how we would have our own family. This just sucks, I'm so tired of all of this crap, just so damn tired. :cry:


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you JandK! Was it red or brown blood? I have read that you can have some bleeding with the IUI (depending how gentle they are) so if it was brown it could have been old blood from the IUI??
> 
> Wow Ali- there is so much I didn't know! Did you get the blood results back yet? I am sure there is something they can do to make those eggies bigger!
> 
> AFM- my regular nurse called (yesterday it was clearly an idiot who called) and she did not think it was necessary for me to come in tomorrow for blood work- she said AF should come in a few days. Well with my temp drop this morning, my lower back pain and the feeling that I want to strangle someone I think AF will be here sooner rather than later. Haha. Ali my doc did give me 2.5 mg of Letrizole for this cycles. Clomid thinned my lining last time so we're giving this a whirl. I actually didn't have a co-pay with this. I was shocked!
> 
> Awesome about the letrizole :) I have heard good things about it. You'll have to let us know how you feel on it, and whether it was better than clomid.
> 
> Yep, I got my estrogen results back and they are doubling as we hoped, and more so, they were 227 2 days ago and now its 687. So now the DR wants me to take 6 vials of menopur and that is all. I know this is silly but when I inject myself I always think.. hmm and how much is this injection today? Only $432 today! :haha: It is insane how expensive the drugs are for IVF. Good news is that the stimming is coming to an end, or will be in another few days (I hope). Probably by Mon-Wed we should be ready to do the egg retrieval. Just need those follicles to get growing!
> 
> OH, and my FS said to take baby aspirin every day. So I guess it is a good thing to take when TTC? The nurse was like, you are taking your pre-natal vitamin and baby aspirin daily right? I'm like ummm.. pre-natal yes, but I didn't know I should take the baby aspirin! EEK! So I will start doing that today. I'm also going to use my heating pad tonight, and every night for the next few nights, as I have heard that the extra heat helps the follicles GROW!Click to expand...

Oh Alicat - I'm so excited for you!!!!! I may have to move on to IVF soon, so I'm glad someone on here is the pioneer to go first :thumbup:
FX for you - I head that the ER is painless and you won't feel anything, which sounds pretty awesome to me. Grow, follicles, grow!


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you JandK! Was it red or brown blood? I have read that you can have some bleeding with the IUI (depending how gentle they are) so if it was brown it could have been old blood from the IUI??
> 
> Wow Ali- there is so much I didn't know! Did you get the blood results back yet? I am sure there is something they can do to make those eggies bigger!
> 
> AFM- my regular nurse called (yesterday it was clearly an idiot who called) and she did not think it was necessary for me to come in tomorrow for blood work- she said AF should come in a few days. Well with my temp drop this morning, my lower back pain and the feeling that I want to strangle someone I think AF will be here sooner rather than later. Haha. Ali my doc did give me 2.5 mg of Letrizole for this cycles. Clomid thinned my lining last time so we're giving this a whirl. I actually didn't have a co-pay with this. I was shocked!
> 
> Awesome about the letrizole :) I have heard good things about it. You'll have to let us know how you feel on it, and whether it was better than clomid.
> 
> Yep, I got my estrogen results back and they are doubling as we hoped, and more so, they were 227 2 days ago and now its 687. So now the DR wants me to take 6 vials of menopur and that is all. I know this is silly but when I inject myself I always think.. hmm and how much is this injection today? Only $432 today! :haha: It is insane how expensive the drugs are for IVF. Good news is that the stimming is coming to an end, or will be in another few days (I hope). Probably by Mon-Wed we should be ready to do the egg retrieval. Just need those follicles to get growing!
> 
> OH, and my FS said to take baby aspirin every day. So I guess it is a good thing to take when TTC? The nurse was like, you are taking your pre-natal vitamin and baby aspirin daily right? I'm like ummm.. pre-natal yes, but I didn't know I should take the baby aspirin! EEK! So I will start doing that today. I'm also going to use my heating pad tonight, and every night for the next few nights, as I have heard that the extra heat helps the follicles GROW!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Alicat - I'm so excited for you!!!!! I may have to move on to IVF soon, so I'm glad someone on here is the pioneer to go first :thumbup:
> FX for you - I head that the ER is painless and you won't feel anything, which sounds pretty awesome to me. Grow, follicles, grow!Click to expand...

I was just going to respond to you about IVF. It is definitely a scary next step. One I kind of made quickly and perhaps without as much thought as I should have. Don't get me wrong, I'm 100% OK with my decision, it is just one that is overwhelming and come with so many extra nuances! 

I had to have a bunch of extra tests to make sure I didn't have any communicable diseases (passed that thank God)! LOL
I had to have another pap smear.
I had to have a hysterosonogram to look at my uterus.
I ended up having to have my cervix dilated (under anesthesia).
I'm spending about $350-$500 a day on injection medications.
You have extra 'add-on' costs to the IVF depending on your age and sperm quality, things like ICSI and Assisted Hatching.
Extra things to consider like what do you want to do with the extra embryos, if you have any? Freeze, donate to another couple, donate to science, or let them die?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

KBrain-I feel the same exact way. For me, IVF works because I was pregnant from all 3 of them. Just only took 1 baby home. But man it's exhauting and expensive and these IUI's have just shot me down. (((HUGS)))


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Alicatt-Ug on all the meds and the cost! Let's hope it works though!!!

Jenni-It's progesterone in oil. I didn't do IVF this month but I requested the shots because I keep getting my period 4-5 days early and I know this helps!


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Alicatt-Ug on all the meds and the cost! Let's hope it works though!!!
> 
> Jenni-It's progesterone in oil. I didn't do IVF this month but I requested the shots because I keep getting my period 4-5 days early and I know this helps!

Have you discussed LPD with your DR? LPD = luteal phase defect, and it is quite common. Yes you are correct, PIO will help with that! I'm not sure what other things they can do, but I would definitely ask (Dr. Google might have some more insight too). :haha: I love Dr. Google!


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt-Ug on all the meds and the cost! Let's hope it works though!!!
> 
> Jenni-It's progesterone in oil. I didn't do IVF this month but I requested the shots because I keep getting my period 4-5 days early and I know this helps!
> 
> Have you discussed LPD with your DR? LPD = luteal phase defect, and it is quite common. Yes you are correct, PIO will help with that! I'm not sure what other things they can do, but I would definitely ask (Dr. Google might have some more insight too). :haha: I love Dr. Google!Click to expand...

I also have LPD, and I know that taking Vitamin B helps w/that as well as progesterone. My LP was anywhere from 9 to 11 days before taking these two things, but now it's around 15 days every cycle.


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> I am 4dpiui. I got my smiley face on Sunday and we did the insemination. This morning I had spotting once when I went and nothing since then. Of course Im crazy after the recent blood tests thinking all kinds of negative things. So after asking Dr. Google it is probably a poor ovulation but I would like to think it the egg making its way to snuggle in for 9 months. Fertility comes at the price of insanity. I havent had spotting before 4dpiui.
> 
> I'm praying that it was a little implantation spotting, it could be! Stranger things have happened :thumbup: Just need to wait and see I guess. UGH, I know how :wacko: the 2WW is, I do hope you are successful this month :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks good luck to you too...I hope with all of the expense and pain this is your month...


----------



## adroplet

ah-ha! Found you girls!

Ali- Awesome! Just read you started your IVF cycle, so much good luck to you.
J&K - Fingers crossed for you two.

I am out this month, will be having another Lap surgery on 09/18. I am so looking forward to it, can't wait to clean out the endo and start TTC right after. I am also taking a 'positive' seminar, it has helped me so far, I have not had a negative thought in 2 days....worth the try since work is paying for it! 

Baby Dust to all of you!!!
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## ILuvBabies200

alicatt said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt-Ug on all the meds and the cost! Let's hope it works though!!!
> 
> Jenni-It's progesterone in oil. I didn't do IVF this month but I requested the shots because I keep getting my period 4-5 days early and I know this helps!
> 
> Have you discussed LPD with your DR? LPD = luteal phase defect, and it is quite common. Yes you are correct, PIO will help with that! I'm not sure what other things they can do, but I would definitely ask (Dr. Google might have some more insight too). :haha: I love Dr. Google!Click to expand...

Yea they just blame it on bad eggs every month. Grrr!! I bleed right through the suppositories so I'm done with those! And B6 has never worked...


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hello girls, quick update before I hop in the shower... temp drop & pink/brown cm so I imagine AF is on her way... 19dpiui/20dpo grrr. Glad I will be on a different med next cycle as this LP is nuts!!

Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> Hello girls, quick update before I hop in the shower... temp drop & pink/brown cm so I imagine AF is on her way... 19dpiui/20dpo grrr. Glad I will be on a different med next cycle as this LP is nuts!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :)

I am sorry this cycle didn't work for you. I hope the new meds will do the trick.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks Karen :)

The witch is here in full force so I'll start the Letrizole on Sunday...We are going to my hubs cousins 2 yr old daughters birthday tonight. Love my inlaws but it's blaringly obvious that we're the only couple without a baby or two (or three). Was kind if hoping I would get that BFP so I could have that little secret... But oh well.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> Thanks Karen :)
> 
> The witch is here in full force so I'll start the Letrizole on Sunday...We are going to my hubs cousins 2 yr old daughters birthday tonight. Love my inlaws but it's blaringly obvious that we're the only couple without a baby or two (or three). Was kind if hoping I would get that BFP so I could have that little secret... But oh well.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Tell me about it. My brother-in-law and his wife and daughter are in town. Everything revolves around that little girl. My mother-in-law likes to rub it in our face that she is her only grandaughter. To make matters worse, my mother-in-law lives with us so we get it even when they aren't in town.


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Karen :)
> 
> The witch is here in full force so I'll start the Letrizole on Sunday...We are going to my hubs cousins 2 yr old daughters birthday tonight. Love my inlaws but it's blaringly obvious that we're the only couple without a baby or two (or three). Was kind if hoping I would get that BFP so I could have that little secret... But oh well.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Tell me about it. My brother-in-law and his wife and daughter are in town. Everything revolves around that little girl. My mother-in-law likes to rub it in our face that she is her only grandaughter. To make matters worse, my mother-in-law lives with us so we get it even when they aren't in town.Click to expand...

Karenh - you're a saint for living with your MOL! I think I would jump off a cliff first, but maybe yours is more bearable.... but rubbing that in your face all the time is just cruel. I think some people just don't understand how some things are extremely hurtful to someone trying to ttc for a long time, that otherwise would not be a big deal. Does she know that you guys are trying?
I think that's the other difficult thing - whether to let people know you're trying in the first place. We've been at it for so long that we had to tell people something, we just could not deal w/all the questions, so we decided to say that we're waiting till my husband is done with grad school. That buys us another couple of years..... :winkwink:


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> Thanks Karen :)
> 
> The witch is here in full force so I'll start the Letrizole on Sunday...We are going to my hubs cousins 2 yr old daughters birthday tonight. Love my inlaws but it's blaringly obvious that we're the only couple without a baby or two (or three). Was kind if hoping I would get that BFP so I could have that little secret... But oh well.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Oh I'm sorry mrsjennyg - I know what you mean about hoping to have a little secret - I think that way every time I have to go to one of these kids-oriented events, which now seems like every weekend. Also, I wanted to tell you that I remember that when I was on Chlomid, it also made my LP crazy long (and my lp is very short to begin with!) so that's normal. Also, once I switched to Femara (brand name for Letrizole), my LP was still a bit longer than normal, but not as much as on Chlomid. My doc does say that taking either drug will likely extend your LP since it may improve the quality of your egg as well as the quality of the corpus luteum, which is the remaining part of the ruptured follicle which causes your progesterone to rise and stay elevated until your period. Better corpus luteum=longer elevated progesterone=longer LP, since your period is triggered by the drop in progesterone (which is why you have a temp drop right before AF comes).


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you JandK! Was it red or brown blood? I have read that you can have some bleeding with the IUI (depending how gentle they are) so if it was brown it could have been old blood from the IUI??
> 
> Wow Ali- there is so much I didn't know! Did you get the blood results back yet? I am sure there is something they can do to make those eggies bigger!
> 
> AFM- my regular nurse called (yesterday it was clearly an idiot who called) and she did not think it was necessary for me to come in tomorrow for blood work- she said AF should come in a few days. Well with my temp drop this morning, my lower back pain and the feeling that I want to strangle someone I think AF will be here sooner rather than later. Haha. Ali my doc did give me 2.5 mg of Letrizole for this cycles. Clomid thinned my lining last time so we're giving this a whirl. I actually didn't have a co-pay with this. I was shocked!
> 
> Awesome about the letrizole :) I have heard good things about it. You'll have to let us know how you feel on it, and whether it was better than clomid.
> 
> Yep, I got my estrogen results back and they are doubling as we hoped, and more so, they were 227 2 days ago and now its 687. So now the DR wants me to take 6 vials of menopur and that is all. I know this is silly but when I inject myself I always think.. hmm and how much is this injection today? Only $432 today! :haha: It is insane how expensive the drugs are for IVF. Good news is that the stimming is coming to an end, or will be in another few days (I hope). Probably by Mon-Wed we should be ready to do the egg retrieval. Just need those follicles to get growing!
> 
> OH, and my FS said to take baby aspirin every day. So I guess it is a good thing to take when TTC? The nurse was like, you are taking your pre-natal vitamin and baby aspirin daily right? I'm like ummm.. pre-natal yes, but I didn't know I should take the baby aspirin! EEK! So I will start doing that today. I'm also going to use my heating pad tonight, and every night for the next few nights, as I have heard that the extra heat helps the follicles GROW!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Alicat - I'm so excited for you!!!!! I may have to move on to IVF soon, so I'm glad someone on here is the pioneer to go first :thumbup:
> FX for you - I head that the ER is painless and you won't feel anything, which sounds pretty awesome to me. Grow, follicles, grow!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just going to respond to you about IVF. It is definitely a scary next step. One I kind of made quickly and perhaps without as much thought as I should have. Don't get me wrong, I'm 100% OK with my decision, it is just one that is overwhelming and come with so many extra nuances!
> 
> I had to have a bunch of extra tests to make sure I didn't have any communicable diseases (passed that thank God)! LOL
> I had to have another pap smear.
> I had to have a hysterosonogram to look at my uterus.
> I ended up having to have my cervix dilated (under anesthesia).
> I'm spending about $350-$500 a day on injection medications.
> You have extra 'add-on' costs to the IVF depending on your age and sperm quality, things like ICSI and Assisted Hatching.
> Extra things to consider like what do you want to do with the extra embryos, if you have any? Freeze, donate to another couple, donate to science, or let them die?Click to expand...

That's so true - there are so many things to consider that you would not think of before starting the process. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do it, we'll be a couple of steps ahead of the curve since I've already had a hysterosonogram, full STD work-up, had the test to check that my tubes are clear, etc. Then again, I'm sure that they will come up w/a bunch of other tests for me to do! GL to you, I'm so excite to read your updated posts.


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Karen :)
> 
> The witch is here in full force so I'll start the Letrizole on Sunday...We are going to my hubs cousins 2 yr old daughters birthday tonight. Love my inlaws but it's blaringly obvious that we're the only couple without a baby or two (or three). Was kind if hoping I would get that BFP so I could have that little secret... But oh well.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Tell me about it. My brother-in-law and his wife and daughter are in town. Everything revolves around that little girl. My mother-in-law likes to rub it in our face that she is her only grandaughter. To make matters worse, my mother-in-law lives with us so we get it even when they aren't in town.Click to expand...
> 
> Karenh - you're a saint for living with your MOL! I think I would jump off a cliff first, but maybe yours is more bearable.... but rubbing that in your face all the time is just cruel. I think some people just don't understand how some things are extremely hurtful to someone trying to ttc for a long time, that otherwise would not be a big deal. Does she know that you guys are trying?
> I think that's the other difficult thing - whether to let people know you're trying in the first place. We've been at it for so long that we had to tell people something, we just could not deal w/all the questions, so we decided to say that we're waiting till my husband is done with grad school. That buys us another couple of years..... :winkwink:Click to expand...

She dies know we are trying, but we are trying to leave her out of the look now that we have switched to an RE. She asks way to many questions and tries to be supportive, but is so not. I am sure a lot of it is probably just me being sensitive and all doped up on hormones, but both DH and I are tired of it. We haven't told her anything about our RE appointment or what our plan is for the next few month. My parents know though. It is hard deciding who to tell and what to tell.


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> That's so true - there are so many things to consider that you would not think of before starting the process. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do it, we'll be a couple of steps ahead of the curve since I've already had a hysterosonogram, full STD work-up, had the test to check that my tubes are clear, etc. Then again, I'm sure that they will come up w/a bunch of other tests for me to do! GL to you, I'm so excite to read your updated posts.

Don't be surprised if you need to have the tests again. I've now had 3 HSG's in as many months. I think it is dictated by the CDC that when doing IVF certain tests must be performed BEFORE you can start. Don't quote me on that, but I think that is the case.


----------



## TTCisapain

So, ladies. I am kinda bummed out. This was the "cycle" that I got pregnant (ended in M/C at 7 weeks) on last year so I was really excited to do IUI and see if lightening strikes 2x. 

However, I had a f/u U/S today because on CD 5 I had 2 follies that were already 13mm. They wanted to see how fast they were growing, so today 1 was at 16mm already and I am on day 8. The bummer is it looks like I will O early this month prob next Tues and I will be at a work conference out of town. I normally O about CD 15 which would be when I am back. 

So, I am waiting for a call from the Dr to see what if any next steps to take ... not getting my hopes up that we can do anything.


----------



## TTCisapain

Oh, and I think I have a yeast infection (TMI). Anyone ever get these from fertility meds? I have read posts from women saying yes, but Drs say it doesnt cause these.


----------



## karenh

TTCisapain said:


> So, ladies. I am kinda bummed out. This was the "cycle" that I got pregnant (ended in M/C at 7 weeks) on last year so I was really excited to do IUI and see if lightening strikes 2x.
> 
> However, I had a f/u U/S today because on CD 5 I had 2 follies that were already 13mm. They wanted to see how fast they were growing, so today 1 was at 16mm already and I am on day 8. The bummer is it looks like I will O early this month prob next Tues and I will be at a work conference out of town. I normally O about CD 15 which would be when I am back.
> 
> So, I am waiting for a call from the Dr to see what if any next steps to take ... not getting my hopes up that we can do anything.

I am so sorry! I hope there is something that can be done.


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> So, ladies. I am kinda bummed out. This was the "cycle" that I got pregnant (ended in M/C at 7 weeks) on last year so I was really excited to do IUI and see if lightening strikes 2x.
> 
> However, I had a f/u U/S today because on CD 5 I had 2 follies that were already 13mm. They wanted to see how fast they were growing, so today 1 was at 16mm already and I am on day 8. The bummer is it looks like I will O early this month prob next Tues and I will be at a work conference out of town. I normally O about CD 15 which would be when I am back.
> 
> So, I am waiting for a call from the Dr to see what if any next steps to take ... not getting my hopes up that we can do anything.

Can you cancel the conference? Can you find a Fertility Clinic in the town where you are going to be that might be willing to do the IUI for you? I guess that would mean flying your DH with you :haha:


----------



## lady luck12

TTCisapain said:


> Oh, and I think I have a yeast infection (TMI). Anyone ever get these from fertility meds? I have read posts from women saying yes, but Drs say it doesnt cause these.

I experianced this 2 cycles ago, so frustrating when your ttc


----------



## lady luck12

TTCisapain said:


> So, ladies. I am kinda bummed out. This was the "cycle" that I got pregnant (ended in M/C at 7 weeks) on last year so I was really excited to do IUI and see if lightening strikes 2x.
> 
> However, I had a f/u U/S today because on CD 5 I had 2 follies that were already 13mm. They wanted to see how fast they were growing, so today 1 was at 16mm already and I am on day 8. The bummer is it looks like I will O early this month prob next Tues and I will be at a work conference out of town. I normally O about CD 15 which would be when I am back.
> 
> So, I am waiting for a call from the Dr to see what if any next steps to take ... not getting my hopes up that we can do anything.

Hope you can sort something hun xxx


----------



## lady luck12

No more tablets for me, just wait fir AF to arrive, anyone know how long it should take ?

How's everyone else doing today? xxx


----------



## mrsjennyg

lady luck12 said:


> No more tablets for me, just wait fir AF to arrive, anyone know how long it should take ?
> 
> How's everyone else doing today? xxx

What meds did you take Lady? I know when I want AF to come a little BDing usually makes it show up! Haha


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> No more tablets for me, just wait fir AF to arrive, anyone know how long it should take ?
> 
> How's everyone else doing today? xxx
> 
> What meds did you take Lady? I know when I want AF to come a little BDing usually makes it show up! HahaClick to expand...

Same here and I forgot about that. Thanks for the reminder! I am waiting on AF as well.


----------



## JandK

Well Im 7dpiui and am feeling good. My nipples are sore/sensitive but other than that no symptoms. Im feeling positive. Will try to wait till Saturday to test but I cant help myself sometimes.


----------



## lady luck12

mrsjennyg said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> No more tablets for me, just wait fir AF to arrive, anyone know how long it should take ?
> 
> How's everyone else doing today? xxx
> 
> What meds did you take Lady? I know when I want AF to come a little BDing usually makes it show up! HahaClick to expand...

I've been taking Norethisterone, finished them on Friday, still waitting for AF 
:nope:


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> That's so true - there are so many things to consider that you would not think of before starting the process. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do it, we'll be a couple of steps ahead of the curve since I've already had a hysterosonogram, full STD work-up, had the test to check that my tubes are clear, etc. Then again, I'm sure that they will come up w/a bunch of other tests for me to do! GL to you, I'm so excite to read your updated posts.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you need to have the tests again. I've now had 3 HSG's in as many months. I think it is dictated by the CDC that when doing IVF certain tests must be performed BEFORE you can start. Don't quote me on that, but I think that is the case.Click to expand...

Really - 3 HCGs? Ugh, so sorry - the one I had back in May was pretty awful! Why did you have to do so many? Also, I checked with my clinic, and they don't require that for IVF since the test is to check if you have clear tubes, and with IVF they retrieve the eggs before they travel through the tubes so your tubes don't really matter. This makes sense to me, so I'm just curious.....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

KBrain3377 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> That's so true - there are so many things to consider that you would not think of before starting the process. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do it, we'll be a couple of steps ahead of the curve since I've already had a hysterosonogram, full STD work-up, had the test to check that my tubes are clear, etc. Then again, I'm sure that they will come up w/a bunch of other tests for me to do! GL to you, I'm so excite to read your updated posts.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you need to have the tests again. I've now had 3 HSG's in as many months. I think it is dictated by the CDC that when doing IVF certain tests must be performed BEFORE you can start. Don't quote me on that, but I think that is the case.Click to expand...
> 
> Really - 3 HCGs? Ugh, so sorry - the one I had back in May was pretty awful! Why did you have to do so many? Also, I checked with my clinic, and they don't require that for IVF since the test is to check if you have clear tubes, and with IVF they retrieve the eggs before they travel through the tubes so your tubes don't really matter. This makes sense to me, so I'm just curious.....Click to expand...

I've had 3 HSG's... one before DD, one before DS and one before conceiving the last baby. I guess they wanted to make sure while they attempted IUI's before we moved on to IVF.


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> That's so true - there are so many things to consider that you would not think of before starting the process. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do it, we'll be a couple of steps ahead of the curve since I've already had a hysterosonogram, full STD work-up, had the test to check that my tubes are clear, etc. Then again, I'm sure that they will come up w/a bunch of other tests for me to do! GL to you, I'm so excite to read your updated posts.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you need to have the tests again. I've now had 3 HSG's in as many months. I think it is dictated by the CDC that when doing IVF certain tests must be performed BEFORE you can start. Don't quote me on that, but I think that is the case.Click to expand...
> 
> Really - 3 HCGs? Ugh, so sorry - the one I had back in May was pretty awful! Why did you have to do so many? Also, I checked with my clinic, and they don't require that for IVF since the test is to check if you have clear tubes, and with IVF they retrieve the eggs before they travel through the tubes so your tubes don't really matter. This makes sense to me, so I'm just curious.....Click to expand...

Yes, you are correct, but a hystrosonogram also looks at the uterus to make sure that it is in the correct shape and doesn't have any deformations. The first one I had was a FEMVUE (used saline bubbles to see if my tubes were open). The second one was a full hystosonogram but done by a different Doctor, and they were able to open the blocked tube that had been seen on the FEMVUE. The third was a full hystosonogram where they looked at both the tubes AND the uterus to make sure my uterus was healthy and normal. Maybe my FS is just uber careful and wanted to make sure that my uterus was capable of holding a pregnancy. No point in spending all that money if you can't carry the baby!


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> That's so true - there are so many things to consider that you would not think of before starting the process. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do it, we'll be a couple of steps ahead of the curve since I've already had a hysterosonogram, full STD work-up, had the test to check that my tubes are clear, etc. Then again, I'm sure that they will come up w/a bunch of other tests for me to do! GL to you, I'm so excite to read your updated posts.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you need to have the tests again. I've now had 3 HSG's in as many months. I think it is dictated by the CDC that when doing IVF certain tests must be performed BEFORE you can start. Don't quote me on that, but I think that is the case.Click to expand...
> 
> Really - 3 HCGs? Ugh, so sorry - the one I had back in May was pretty awful! Why did you have to do so many? Also, I checked with my clinic, and they don't require that for IVF since the test is to check if you have clear tubes, and with IVF they retrieve the eggs before they travel through the tubes so your tubes don't really matter. This makes sense to me, so I'm just curious.....Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are correct, but a hystrosonogram also looks at the uterus to make sure that it is in the correct shape and doesn't have any deformations. The first one I had was a FEMVUE (used saline bubbles to see if my tubes were open). The second one was a full hystosonogram but done by a different Doctor, and they were able to open the blocked tube that had been seen on the FEMVUE. The third was a full hystosonogram where they looked at both the tubes AND the uterus to make sure my uterus was healthy and normal. Maybe my FS is just uber careful and wanted to make sure that my uterus was capable of holding a pregnancy. No point in spending all that money if you can't carry the baby!Click to expand...

I see Alicatt, that makes sense. My RE said that if we do move on to IVF, the HCG I had back in May checked everything out fine, so I'm so glad I don't have to do another one!!!! I'll take a million shots over another one of those, it was the most painful 30 seconds of my life, I think, and I always thought I had a pretty high pain tolerance. How is your cycle going?


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> That's so true - there are so many things to consider that you would not think of before starting the process. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do it, we'll be a couple of steps ahead of the curve since I've already had a hysterosonogram, full STD work-up, had the test to check that my tubes are clear, etc. Then again, I'm sure that they will come up w/a bunch of other tests for me to do! GL to you, I'm so excite to read your updated posts.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you need to have the tests again. I've now had 3 HSG's in as many months. I think it is dictated by the CDC that when doing IVF certain tests must be performed BEFORE you can start. Don't quote me on that, but I think that is the case.Click to expand...
> 
> Really - 3 HCGs? Ugh, so sorry - the one I had back in May was pretty awful! Why did you have to do so many? Also, I checked with my clinic, and they don't require that for IVF since the test is to check if you have clear tubes, and with IVF they retrieve the eggs before they travel through the tubes so your tubes don't really matter. This makes sense to me, so I'm just curious.....Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are correct, but a hystrosonogram also looks at the uterus to make sure that it is in the correct shape and doesn't have any deformations. The first one I had was a FEMVUE (used saline bubbles to see if my tubes were open). The second one was a full hystosonogram but done by a different Doctor, and they were able to open the blocked tube that had been seen on the FEMVUE. The third was a full hystosonogram where they looked at both the tubes AND the uterus to make sure my uterus was healthy and normal. Maybe my FS is just uber careful and wanted to make sure that my uterus was capable of holding a pregnancy. No point in spending all that money if you can't carry the baby!Click to expand...
> 
> I see Alicatt, that makes sense. My RE said that if we do move on to IVF, the HCG I had back in May checked everything out fine, so I'm so glad I don't have to do another one!!!! I'll take a million shots over another one of those, it was the most painful 30 seconds of my life, I think, and I always thought I had a pretty high pain tolerance. How is your cycle going?Click to expand...

Yep.. I understand. My last one was done while I was under anesthesia as they did dilation of my cervix at the same time. So that was nice, I didn't have to feel it, lol. I would be surprised if they didn't want to do another HSG to make sure your uterus was healthy. Unless they checked that out the last time. As I said in another thread, I had a FEMVUE to check my tubes, and one was blocked. So then I went to Canada, and they recommended seeing a Dr that is good at unblocking tubes. So we did that and he was able to unblock it. When I got back to the US, my FS wanted to see my uterus to make sure there wasn't any issue in it that might be causing me to not get pregnant. So that is why I had the 3rd. I mean before you shell out all that money, I think it is important to make sure that everything is OK.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

KBrain3377 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> That's so true - there are so many things to consider that you would not think of before starting the process. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do it, we'll be a couple of steps ahead of the curve since I've already had a hysterosonogram, full STD work-up, had the test to check that my tubes are clear, etc. Then again, I'm sure that they will come up w/a bunch of other tests for me to do! GL to you, I'm so excite to read your updated posts.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you need to have the tests again. I've now had 3 HSG's in as many months. I think it is dictated by the CDC that when doing IVF certain tests must be performed BEFORE you can start. Don't quote me on that, but I think that is the case.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really - 3 HCGs? Ugh, so sorry - the one I had back in May was pretty awful! Why did you have to do so many? Also, I checked with my clinic, and they don't require that for IVF since the test is to check if you have clear tubes, and with IVF they retrieve the eggs before they travel through the tubes so your tubes don't really matter. This makes sense to me, so I'm just curious.....Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are correct, but a hystrosonogram also looks at the uterus to make sure that it is in the correct shape and doesn't have any deformations. The first one I had was a FEMVUE (used saline bubbles to see if my tubes were open). The second one was a full hystosonogram but done by a different Doctor, and they were able to open the blocked tube that had been seen on the FEMVUE. The third was a full hystosonogram where they looked at both the tubes AND the uterus to make sure my uterus was healthy and normal. Maybe my FS is just uber careful and wanted to make sure that my uterus was capable of holding a pregnancy. No point in spending all that money if you can't carry the baby!Click to expand...
> 
> I see Alicatt, that makes sense. My RE said that if we do move on to IVF, the HCG I had back in May checked everything out fine, so I'm so glad I don't have to do another one!!!! I'll take a million shots over another one of those, it was the most painful 30 seconds of my life, I think, and I always thought I had a pretty high pain tolerance. How is your cycle going?Click to expand...



Painful indeed! My first one was a piece of cake! The last 2 not so much. Then I had one trying for the last baby were they shoot water in the uterus to check for polyps and fibroids. Holy painful that was too!


----------



## karenh

AF finnaly decided to show her face. I start femara on wednesday and I have my mid cycle us on the 24th. DH isn't sure if he wants to go because he said it was weird last time. Should I tell him I want him to come or just suck it up and go by myself? He would have to meet me there because I would be going during my lunch break.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi Karen- DH came with me to my last (first) IUI but only because it was onthe weekend. I dont think he'll be able to come if it's during the week. I would like him there but I understand how he can't just leave work (he's a teacher). Is your DH able to be there or was just uncomfortable last time?

AFM I started Letrizole/ Femera last night- really glad I took it at night because it makes me pretty tired. Anyone else have that with Letrizole/Femera? I go on Sunday for my ultrasound :)


----------



## lady luck12

AF has arrived and right on time too.

Gettting ready to go for my first scan, and see how to take these injections. So glad the OH is coming with me.

peak to you later, hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## karenh

Mrsjennyg: Sorry, I didt explain that well. This will be my first IUI and I was wondering if he should come to my mid cycle ultrasound. I had an ultrasound on August 28th so RE could see where I was at. They do vaginal ultrasounds for me. DH was uncomfortable and thought it was weird that there was something going where only he should go. He is silly. He doesnt have to work the day that I am getting my us. Last night he said he would come with me. I am glad he will be there to support me, and also it is best that we both hear what the doc says so we dont forget anything. Also, it is hard for DH to get off work so I dont know how many appointments he will be at. I figure if this one actually falls on a day off he should be there. Good luck Sunday!!
Lady Luck: Yay! Only one day apart! I am so happy to be going through this with you! I cant wait to hear how your scan went. Good that OH is going with you.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,

scan went well, all looking as it should do :thumbup:

injections start tomorrow......that should be fun lol


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Good luck!


----------



## mrsjennyg

karenh said:


> Mrsjennyg: Sorry, I didt explain that well. This will be my first IUI and I was wondering if he should come to my mid cycle ultrasound. I had an ultrasound on August 28th so RE could see where I was at. They do vaginal ultrasounds for me. DH was uncomfortable and thought it was weird that there was something going where only he should go. He is silly. He doesnt have to work the day that I am getting my us. Last night he said he would come with me. I am glad he will be there to support me, and also it is best that we both hear what the doc says so we dont forget anything. Also, it is hard for DH to get off work so I dont know how many appointments he will be at. I figure if this one actually falls on a day off he should be there. Good luck Sunday!!
> Lady Luck: Yay! Only one day apart! I am so happy to be going through this with you! I cant wait to hear how your scan went. Good that OH is going with you.

Oh yeah my DH was like- wait they put what where? Hahaaa! I told him to get over it because I think that's how they do the u/s during the first trimester. Glad your DH is going :)


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Mrsjennyg: Sorry, I didt explain that well. This will be my first IUI and I was wondering if he should come to my mid cycle ultrasound. I had an ultrasound on August 28th so RE could see where I was at. They do vaginal ultrasounds for me. DH was uncomfortable and thought it was weird that there was something going where only he should go. He is silly. He doesnt have to work the day that I am getting my us. Last night he said he would come with me. I am glad he will be there to support me, and also it is best that we both hear what the doc says so we dont forget anything. Also, it is hard for DH to get off work so I dont know how many appointments he will be at. I figure if this one actually falls on a day off he should be there. Good luck Sunday!!
> Lady Luck: Yay! Only one day apart! I am so happy to be going through this with you! I cant wait to hear how your scan went. Good that OH is going with you.
> 
> Oh yeah my DH was like- wait they put what where? Hahaaa! I told him to get over it because I think that's how they do the u/s during the first trimester. Glad your DH is going :)Click to expand...

Good to know about the first trimester. I am glad he is going too. Thanks!


----------



## JandK

My nipple sensitivity has went away. 9dpiui and still have 6 days until AF is due. Even though i bought 10 hpt from the dollar store today im feeling not pregnant....ughhhh


----------



## ILuvBabies200

9 dpo... I think I will test Friday. I am 99% sure it will be negative and we are done due to some family and financial issues that have come up. I just feel sick about it. 5 IUI's, 1 IVF and a devastating loss and still no baby. :(


----------



## JandK

ILuvBabies200 said:


> 9 dpo... I think I will test Friday. I am 99% sure it will be negative and we are done due to some family and financial issues that have come up. I just feel sick about it. 5 IUI's, 1 IVF and a devastating loss and still no baby. :(

Sorry to hear that. We are trying till March and we are done. Not being able to conceive is devastating and the people that accidentally get pregnant and have unwanted pregnancies really anger me...why is it so easy for them??


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm sorry Iluv and JandK :( but you aren't out until AF shows so keep your heads up ladies!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JandK said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo... I think I will test Friday. I am 99% sure it will be negative and we are done due to some family and financial issues that have come up. I just feel sick about it. 5 IUI's, 1 IVF and a devastating loss and still no baby. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that. We are trying till March and we are done. Not being able to conceive is devastating and the people that accidentally get pregnant and have unwanted pregnancies really anger me...why is it so easy for them??Click to expand...

I don't know. :( I have so many questions and just no answers....


----------



## karenh

I am sorry for the both of you. Just keep praying for a miracle.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Miracle indeed!!!! There is no way after 5 failed IUI's and a loss from IVF that I just got not one but two BFP's!!!!!!!!!! Labs Monday!! I am shaking......


----------



## JandK

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Miracle indeed!!!! There is no way after 5 failed IUI's and a loss from IVF that I just got not one but two BFP's!!!!!!!!!! Labs Monday!! I am shaking......

OMG...I am so happy for you. I had to read the post twice because I couldnt believe it. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JandK

I am 11 dpiui and am starting to lose hope for this cycle. I have been spotting since last Thursday mostly just in the morning when I have a BM. Sorry TMI. Anyway I am going to my former best friends bachelorette party on Saturday and I am sure my period is gonna start while im there or before. im already jealous of her upcoming wedding and now im dealling with more fertility dissapointment. I have never had so much spotting mid cycle. My period isnt due for 4 or 5 days. I like to think its the baby snuggling into my uterus but its probably just my hormones out of whack. I ordered a 3 months supply of fertilaid with vitex online. It got 4 out of 5 stars and I read a lot of the reviews. Anyway good luck to everyone.


----------



## mrsjennyg

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Miracle indeed!!!! There is no way after 5 failed IUI's and a loss from IVF that I just got not one but two BFP's!!!!!!!!!! Labs Monday!! I am shaking......

OMG Iluv! That's amazing! How many DPIUI are you? How come they are waitin until Monday?


----------



## TTCisapain

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Miracle indeed!!!! There is no way after 5 failed IUI's and a loss from IVF that I just got not one but two BFP's!!!!!!!!!! Labs Monday!! I am shaking......

Congrats!!! That is awesome news. Good things do happen to people =)


----------



## TTCisapain

So, Ladies ... I have an update ...
On Monday 9/10 I had another U/s, 2 follies on right 20 and 23.5 mm, 1 small at 14 and 2 on left that were 14-15mm. Lining was terrible!! Only measuring 5. Good news was, my OPKs were still negative and wasnt getting a surge. My dr ok'd me to let the follies grow a little longer. I made it to the conference and injected Tues night and had my IUI this morning. DH count was 59mill/ml so that was good. Now the waiting begins. Not very hopeful b/c it hasnt happened before. Good thing I think is that my follies were nice and developed. In prev tries they have been between 18-20mm, but my Dr advised they can grow up to 30mm. 

This will be our last cycle. The stress is killing me and my poor DH. So, we may start with adoption stuff next month.


----------



## JandK

Well Im hoping for you TTCisapain. But I think we all can relate to how stressful fertility is. Im the mayor of crazytown myself...lol


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm still in shock!! Just took a digital and it said PREGNANT!! Never thought I would see those words again. I have been shaking all day it seems. Trying not to think of anything other than today. Life is so precious. They will do labs Monday. I am 10 DPO. Never shows this early. HCG trigger was 12 days ago and it's always gone by day 8 or 9 at the latest. This line is DARK!!! Thanks ladies!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/ILuvBabies2000/100_6630.jpg


----------



## karenh

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I'm still in shock!! Just took a digital and it said PREGNANT!! Never thought I would see those words again. I have been shaking all day it seems. Trying not to think of anything other than today. Life is so precious. They will do labs Monday. I am 10 DPO. Never shows this early. HCG trigger was 12 days ago and it's always gone by day 8 or 9 at the latest. This line is DARK!!! Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/ILuvBabies2000/100_6630.jpg

Oh my gosh I am so happy for you! I pray that it will stick and your little one with be strong and healthy. :happydance:


----------



## karenh

TTCisapain said:


> So, Ladies ... I have an update ...
> On Monday 9/10 I had another U/s, 2 follies on right 20 and 23.5 mm, 1 small at 14 and 2 on left that were 14-15mm. Lining was terrible!! Only measuring 5. Good news was, my OPKs were still negative and wasnt getting a surge. My dr ok'd me to let the follies grow a little longer. I made it to the conference and injected Tues night and had my IUI this morning. DH count was 59mill/ml so that was good. Now the waiting begins. Not very hopeful b/c it hasnt happened before. Good thing I think is that my follies were nice and developed. In prev tries they have been between 18-20mm, but my Dr advised they can grow up to 30mm.
> 
> This will be our last cycle. The stress is killing me and my poor DH. So, we may start with adoption stuff next month.

I know how that goes. Sorry it is getting you down. Adoption can be great though. I hope that something works out for you and you get a family of your own.


----------



## karenh

I am on CD5 and day 3 of the femara. I haven't noticed any of the symptoms I had with Clomid. That is wonderful. My U/s is scheduled for the 24th. I can't wait. That seems like forever away.


----------



## TTCisapain

Minor cramping from IUI last night, but not too bad. Nothing like Round 2. And, for the first time me and DH were able to DTD the night of IUI, so at least theoretically the bases should be covered. Start prog supplements tonight and get my prog checked on 9/19. I am exhausted today!!


----------



## alicatt

Hey everyone! 

So sorry I have been in hiding the past few days. This week has been a little stressful for me and I literally had so little time to do anything fun like post here :growlmad: 

I had the ER (egg retrieval) earlier today (well I guess technically yesterday now). It went off without a hitch, although I did wake up in the middle of the procedure. Guess the anesthesiologist wasn't paying attention. I just remember waking up and saying ouch that hurts, and the Dr yelling at me to stop talking! Then I was back asleep. :dohh: When I woke up the Dr told me that they had harvested 15 mature eggs, I didn't hear about how many immature ones they found. I guess it didn't occur to me to ask. Still 15 is a pretty good number, YAY! Now to wait to hear how many fertilize. I will know that later today. Did I tell you that they will be doing ICSI? It is the procedure where they inject 1 sperm into the egg, to help force it along. Then the plan is to do the embryo transfer on Monday.

:hug: everyone! I'll write more tomorrow.. need to try to get some sleep here! Silly pain from the egg retrieval keeps waking me up (it is now 2:30am).


----------



## ILuvBabies200

alicatt said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So sorry I have been in hiding the past few days. This week has been a little stressful for me and I literally had so little time to do anything fun like post here :growlmad:
> 
> I had the ER (egg retrieval) earlier today (well I guess technically yesterday now). It went off without a hitch, although I did wake up in the middle of the procedure. Guess the anesthesiologist wasn't paying attention. I just remember waking up and saying ouch that hurts, and the Dr yelling at me to stop talking! Then I was back asleep. :dohh: When I woke up the Dr told me that they had harvested 15 mature eggs, I didn't hear about how many immature ones they found. I guess it didn't occur to me to ask. Still 15 is a pretty good number, YAY! Now to wait to hear how many fertilize. I will know that later today. Did I tell you that they will be doing ICSI? It is the procedure where they inject 1 sperm into the egg, to help force it along. Then the plan is to do the embryo transfer on Monday.
> 
> :hug: everyone! I'll write more tomorrow.. need to try to get some sleep here! Silly pain from the egg retrieval keeps waking me up (it is now 2:30am).

Did you have Twilight sedation?? I had that for the first 2 IVF's and would wake up here and there. The last one was with a different clinic and they knocked me out. We also did ICSI. Good thoughts for those embies!!!!


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> So sorry I have been in hiding the past few days. This week has been a little stressful for me and I literally had so little time to do anything fun like post here :growlmad:
> 
> I had the ER (egg retrieval) earlier today (well I guess technically yesterday now). It went off without a hitch, although I did wake up in the middle of the procedure. Guess the anesthesiologist wasn't paying attention. I just remember waking up and saying ouch that hurts, and the Dr yelling at me to stop talking! Then I was back asleep. :dohh: When I woke up the Dr told me that they had harvested 15 mature eggs, I didn't hear about how many immature ones they found. I guess it didn't occur to me to ask. Still 15 is a pretty good number, YAY! Now to wait to hear how many fertilize. I will know that later today. Did I tell you that they will be doing ICSI? It is the procedure where they inject 1 sperm into the egg, to help force it along. Then the plan is to do the embryo transfer on Monday.
> 
> :hug: everyone! I'll write more tomorrow.. need to try to get some sleep here! Silly pain from the egg retrieval keeps waking me up (it is now 2:30am).
> 
> Did you have Twilight sedation?? I had that for the first 2 IVF's and would wake up here and there. The last one was with a different clinic and they knocked me out. We also did ICSI. Good thoughts for those embies!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, it was twilight (propofol), which is probably why I woke up, but still! It was a little strange. The Dr didn't mention it to me, nor did the nurses, so I bet they are hoping I don't remember :haha:. Were you successful with your IVF? I got a call from the nurse to see how I was feeling. She mentioned that they may not call me until tomorrow :saywhat: I was like, nooooo you need to call me today to tell me how many embryos I have! 

Congrats on your :bfp: I hope to join you here in the next few weeks! 

:hug:


----------



## MrsG2010

goodluck alicatt my fellow south florida-er! I cant believe you woke up. Sounds a little traumatizing!?


----------



## lady luck12

OMG, it's mad they didn't tell you anything hun, I would have gone nuts waking up. Good Luck with it all xxxx

I'm feeling sick tonight, and that's before i inject myself..........it is Tuesday yet lol xxxxxxx


----------



## karenh

Ali: 15 eggs sounds great! can't wait to see how many fertalise! Yay! Crazy that you woke up, that doesn't sound fun at all.
Lady Luck: Sorry you aren't feeling well. Tuesday is almost here. Hang in there!


----------



## lady luck12

Thanks Karen, how are you doing ? 
Looking forward to see how everyone else is getting on with IUI xxxxx


----------



## alicatt

karenh said:


> Ali: 15 eggs sounds great! can't wait to see how many fertalise! Yay! Crazy that you woke up, that doesn't sound fun at all.
> Lady Luck: Sorry you aren't feeling well. Tuesday is almost here. Hang in there!

Found out today that only 7 of the 15 fertilized and they did the ICSI to ensure that they got good numbers. HMM.. I want to know why we didn't even get 50%. Oh well, 7 embryos is still a good number, and depending on how they do over night, we may do the transfer on Monday, or the Dr may opt to wait until Wednesday when they will be blastocysts. I would prefer Monday to get it over with (and I have planned to take Mon/Tues off), it will be a pain to have to rearrange my schedule to get Wed/Thur off if they move it until Wednesday. The Dr wants me on bed rest for 2 days after the transfer.

I wonder if the Dr's didn't want to say anything about me waking up in hopes that I wouldn't remember? I did remember, and will say something when I see them for the transfer. It was kind of funny actually!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Well ladies... had my u/s and wasn't the best news but was good news in a way I guess. First, last time on the clomid my lining wasn't even 3 and this time on Letrizole my lining was almost 6, which they said 7 was optimal so that's better. Last time in clomid I has 6 big follies (4 on my non tube side) but this time I only have one big one...and it's on the non tube side :cry: so the IUI is cancelled for this month. They said to BD because there is a very small small chance that the egg could travel over to the good side...but I'm not holding any stock in that. I have 3 small follies on the good side but she doesn't think they are going to mature. Gah this so majorly sucks. I wasnt prepared for this news because I just assumed I would have good follies on both sides. I asked about the baby aspirin for my lining since I heard about it on here winkwink:) and she said that there aren't enough studies to suggest it helps but it couldn't hurt. So. Yeah. As of last week all of my friends are pregnant or have had babies... When I say all I am not even exaggerating. 6 of my friends went though IF for various reasons but I dont feel like they understand what I'm going through anymore because they have gotten their "golden ticket.". Haha. I know they are supportive and care but it has turned from being a mutual shoulder to cry on to being "there's always next month!!!!!". Cripes. Please don't get me wrong, I am over the mood excited for the all but it just gets to the point of when the F am I going to catch a break? When is it going to be our turn? I'm sorry to rant and I really try to be positive... but right now I just can't. :/


----------



## adroplet

Alicatt - I'm glad you think it's funny. 
I'm sorry but I didn't, I woke up in the middle of a colonoscopy. It was the most traumatizing medical event for me and like your doctor, nobody mentioned it. Coming back to my room i did notice all the nurses staring at me, made me feel weird. It wasnt until that night, trying to go to sleep that it all came back to me, it was bad for weeks. no sleep, depression, anxiety, crying. I had to say something, so I made a formal complaint with Kaiser and then they gave me BS about it saying it didnt happen cause it was not on my chart. BS!!! Everyone was trying to cover their ass! I regret it I didn't do it then, but I should have filed a lawsuit. Now, i can't, can't file after 1 year.
Sorry to be ranting here but your post just brought back some aweful flashbacks, I hope nobody else goes through that.
Good luck with your transfer!!! I hope it all goes well :dust:


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> Alicatt - I'm glad you think it's funny.
> I'm sorry but I didn't, I woke up in the middle of a colonoscopy. It was the most traumatizing medical event for me and like your doctor, nobody mentioned it. Coming back to my room i did notice all the nurses staring at me, made me feel weird. It wasnt until that night, trying to go to sleep that it all came back to me, it was bad for weeks. no sleep, depression, anxiety, crying. I had to say something, so I made a formal complaint with Kaiser and then they gave me BS about it saying it didnt happen cause it was not on my chart. BS!!! Everyone was trying to cover their ass! I regret it I didn't do it then, but I should have filed a lawsuit. Now, i can't, can't file after 1 year.
> Sorry to be ranting here but your post just brought back some aweful flashbacks, I hope nobody else goes through that.
> Good luck with your transfer!!! I hope it all goes well :dust:

WOW! Sorry to have brought back such horrible memories. It just wasnt such a big deal to me I guess. I woke up and it hurt for a sec and then I was out again. I'm sure your situation was much more traumatic! I can only imagine. :hug:


----------



## lady luck12

How's everyone today?

I'm still having awful headaches, and noticed when doing my injections tonight, that last nights jabs have bruised; just hope I'm doing them right.

Only one lot to do tomorrw now, then scan. Hopefull, I won't have to take any more then, but we'll see.

Where is everyone else in their journey, keeping everything crossed for those who are in the tww xxxxx


----------



## JandK

AF came today. On to the next cycle


----------



## karenh

Alicatt: 7 embrios sounds great! This is so exciting. I hope this is your month!

Mrsjennyg: Since the egg was on the wrong side this month does that mean it will be on the right side next month and give you a better chance? I hear you about your friends. I teach the 1 ½ to 3 year olds at church and ALL of my friends have a kids in that class and one less than a year or are preggers. So hard. Three of them had troubles getting pregnant and used Clomid or Femara, but it is still hard to really feel like they know what you are going through. We are here for you.

Lady luck12: Only one more and then tomorrow you have your scan! I hope it goes well. Let me know! Sorry about your headaches.

JandK: Sorry about AF. 

AFM: Took my last dose of Femara last night. I am on CD 8 and I am so tired of bleeding. It is making me irritable. I am made at DH because he doesnt get it. I really think he should have to go through this. It is his turn. I have my U/s next Monday. Feels like forever, but I am excited! Cant wait!


----------



## mrsjennyg

JandK I'm sorry about AF :( I will be seeing you in the Oct IUI thread. Are you going to try different meds?

Karen- my FS recently told me that your cycle doesn't work like that, I totally thought if I ov on one side one month it will be on the other side the next month. Nope. I had no clue! 

...with that being said...AFM my nurse just called and the FS wants me to do injectables for Oct. EEK! Since I only have one tube and since it looks like the side without the tube is the one that produces the most follies and is the most domminent (go figure) he wants me on the injectables to have a better chance of producing more follies. She isn't sure if it's going to be FSH or Gonagal F but I will be using a Crinone gel, which is for progesterone. I have to watch a couple of online videos and also talk with them about it too. So since this months IUI was canceled I guess I have some stuff to keep me busy... I'm not sure when/how long I use them though. So you ladies that do injectables, any advice? Any side effects?


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> JandK I'm sorry about AF :( I will be seeing you in the Oct IUI thread. Are you going to try different meds?
> 
> Karen- my FS recently told me that your cycle doesn't work like that, I totally thought if I ov on one side one month it will be on the other side the next month. Nope. I had no clue!
> 
> ...with that being said...AFM my nurse just called and the FS wants me to do injectables for Oct. EEK! Since I only have one tube and since it looks like the side without the tube is the one that produces the most follies and is the most domminent (go figure) he wants me on the injectables to have a better chance of producing more follies. She isn't sure if it's going to be FSH or Gonagal F but I will be using a Crinone gel, which is for progesterone. I have to watch a couple of online videos and also talk with them about it too. So since this months IUI was canceled I guess I have some stuff to keep me busy... I'm not sure when/how long I use them though. So you ladies that do injectables, any advice? Any side effects?

Hey..

I tried that last month. It wasn't that bad. Gonal F is FSH, there are several brands, Gonal F, Follistim and Bravelle are a few. Then there is Menopur which is a combination of FSH and LH. Since you are not doing an IVF cycle you probably won't be on too high of a dose, but hopefully high enough that you will get a few nice follicles on your good side. The injections are not too difficult, nor do they hurt that much, and you will probably only have to do them for 5-7 days. During that time they will monitor you very closely and possibly increase or decrease your dose. Then when you are ready they will give you a shot of hCG (or another drug) to make you ovulate and then they'll do the IUI. The crinone will be taken from the day after IUI (or perhaps a few days after) until you find out you are pregnant or not. Then you will continue to take it if you are pregnant. I had to use crinone, and hated it. It was worse than the shots. Its a suppository and that part isn't too horrible. It is the residue that is left up there that is a little gross. Sorry if that is TMI, but you'll understand what I mean when you see it!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank you so much Ali! I'll be sure to let you all know once I know for sure which meds. I have done progesterone suppositories in the past and those were kind of gross. She said that this is a gel and my friend who is newly preg (we went to the same FS clinic) is on it now and she says it isn't that bad. We'll see!
Any news on when you go back to get those eggies implanted?


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> Thank you so much Ali! I'll be sure to let you all know once I know for sure which meds. I have done progesterone suppositories in the past and those were kind of gross. She said that this is a gel and my friend who is newly preg (we went to the same FS clinic) is on it now and she says it isn't that bad. We'll see!
> Any news on when you go back to get those eggies implanted?

YEP! Since all 7 embies got to 4 cells yesterday, they wanted to give them more time to develop before we transfer so my transfer is set up for Wednesday morning. This is good for me too since I've had mild OHSS and feel horrible (bloated and crampy) so it will give me an extra 2 days to get better before we get those embryos inside me. So on a day 5 transfer, the hope is that they all survive and make it to a blastocyst. Then the extras, if I have any, they will freeze for a future cycle.


----------



## TTCisapain

Congrats alicatt!! Hope you get good news!! 

Mrsjennyg -- so sorry about the cancellation. I will keep praying for you! I know exactly how you feel. I have friends left and right that are not even trying and getting preggers. Some are not even intentionally trying to have a baby, so I understand your frustration. For me, I am the same as you, happy for them but sad for me ... and, in my case Jealous as all get out!!!! Your time will come!! 

JandK -- sorry about AF, so disappointing ... lots of baby dust for October!!


----------



## TTCisapain

I am 4DPIUI and nothing. Usually my bbs are sore right when I start taking progesterone supplements, and normally Clomid makes them sore around O but I havent felt anything. Oh well, prog blood work on Wed and HPT next Thurs, but I am not feeling it this month 
=(


----------



## Kibaswirl2001

Hi Everyone,

My name is LaToya I was diagnosed with PCOS in September of 2008. My husband and I have TTC since 2010. And the doctor suggested we go the IUI route....Our 1st IUI was on the Sept 12th using Clomid 100mg and Ovidrel trigger shot and im on day 5piui trying to stay very hopefully...This TWW period is hard.. Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## karenh

alicatt said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Ali! I'll be sure to let you all know once I know for sure which meds. I have done progesterone suppositories in the past and those were kind of gross. She said that this is a gel and my friend who is newly preg (we went to the same FS clinic) is on it now and she says it isn't that bad. We'll see!
> Any news on when you go back to get those eggies implanted?
> 
> YEP! Since all 7 embies got to 4 cells yesterday, they wanted to give them more time to develop before we transfer so my transfer is set up for Wednesday morning. This is good for me too since I've had mild OHSS and feel horrible (bloated and crampy) so it will give me an extra 2 days to get better before we get those embryos inside me. So on a day 5 transfer, the hope is that they all survive and make it to a blastocyst. Then the extras, if I have any, they will freeze for a future cycle.Click to expand...

How many are you hoping to transfer?


----------



## alicatt

karenh said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Ali! I'll be sure to let you all know once I know for sure which meds. I have done progesterone suppositories in the past and those were kind of gross. She said that this is a gel and my friend who is newly preg (we went to the same FS clinic) is on it now and she says it isn't that bad. We'll see!
> Any news on when you go back to get those eggies implanted?
> 
> YEP! Since all 7 embies got to 4 cells yesterday, they wanted to give them more time to develop before we transfer so my transfer is set up for Wednesday morning. This is good for me too since I've had mild OHSS and feel horrible (bloated and crampy) so it will give me an extra 2 days to get better before we get those embryos inside me. So on a day 5 transfer, the hope is that they all survive and make it to a blastocyst. Then the extras, if I have any, they will freeze for a future cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> How many are you hoping to transfer?Click to expand...

My FS won't transfer more than 2 if we do the day 5 transfer, but if we'd transferred at day 3, he would have done 3. So providing I have 2 to transfer, we will transfer 2, and freeze any extra. He didn't sound overly confident that I would have extra to freeze. I guess only time will tell!
I'm tempted to call my FS office and find out how they are doing. Is that bad?


----------



## TTCisapain

Alicatt -- maybe TMI and you dont have to answer, but what is the approx cost you are spending for the IVF? Does your insurance cover anything?


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> Alicatt -- maybe TMI and you dont have to answer, but what is the approx cost you are spending for the IVF? Does your insurance cover anything?

I'm afraid to tally it all up! There were different costs for each part:

1) IVF $9,200 (they gave me 10% off for paying cash/check)
2) ICSI $1,500
3) Assisted Hatching $550
4) Anesthesiologist $450 (needed for the Egg Retrieval)
5) Dilation Surgery/HSG $1680 + more probably since this was billed through insurance and I hadn't used any of my deductible. You probably won't need to do this, but perhaps the HSG, and the FS usually does this in their office for your co-pay deductible.
6) Drugs $5500, + the drugs you can get via insurance with your normal co-pay some are generic and others were preferred brands so they came to an additional maybe $100
7) Freezing Embryos $1375
8) Additional FET $2775
9) Donor Sperm $1550


So I have paid ALOT!!! These were my out of pocket costs, some insurances do cover it, mine unfortunately did not. Total for this month was just under $20K. OUCH! I didn't want to know that. LOL :cry: If I get a :bfp: it will be worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Personally I think insurance companies need to review their stance on covering Infertility.

1) If they were to cover the costs, there would be more people doing it, which would then bring down the costs, and insurance companies would have contracted rates for the procedures.
2) If they were to start covering the costs of the fertility drugs then the costs of those drugs would come down as well. Spending $5000 for a months worth of fertility medication is way over the top. My FS works with a drug company in England that has been shipping these drugs to the US for 1/3 to half the cost. Same exact drugs! Only issue is that with the shortage of ganirelix, I wasn't able to take advantage of this savings and instead had to use an american company called Freedom.

It makes doing IVF something only the rich can afford, or those that want to go into debt to have a baby. It just doesn't seem right.

I didn't expect my insurance company to cover all of the costs of infertility, but having to pay out of pocket and then having to pay again because I hadn't met my deductible is just insane. Plus since it is September, I probably won't be able to take advantage of having met my deductible. It will go back to $1500 again in January. 

Can you tell that I hate insurance companies? LOL.


----------



## lady luck12

mrsjennyg said:


> JandK I'm sorry about AF :( I will be seeing you in the Oct IUI thread. Are you going to try different meds?
> 
> Karen- my FS recently told me that your cycle doesn't work like that, I totally thought if I ov on one side one month it will be on the other side the next month. Nope. I had no clue!
> 
> ...with that being said...AFM my nurse just called and the FS wants me to do injectables for Oct. EEK! Since I only have one tube and since it looks like the side without the tube is the one that produces the most follies and is the most domminent (go figure) he wants me on the injectables to have a better chance of producing more follies. She isn't sure if it's going to be FSH or Gonagal F but I will be using a Crinone gel, which is for progesterone. I have to watch a couple of online videos and also talk with them about it too. So since this months IUI was canceled I guess I have some stuff to keep me busy... I'm not sure when/how long I use them though. So you ladies that do injectables, any advice? Any side effects?

I've started injections this month. I'm on Suprecur and Gonal F atm, on day 6 of taking injections and cd7. Been having headaches and pulling on my sides.
Had some bruising from the injections but this could be doing them wrong ???
Hope this helps.........going for 2nd scan tomorrow. post an up date xxxx


----------



## lady luck12

so tired tonight ladies, I will comment on your posts tomorrow, need to get some shut eye xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsjennyg

alicatt said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Ali! I'll be sure to let you all know once I know for sure which meds. I have done progesterone suppositories in the past and those were kind of gross. She said that this is a gel and my friend who is newly preg (we went to the same FS clinic) is on it now and she says it isn't that bad. We'll see!
> Any news on when you go back to get those eggies implanted?
> 
> YEP! Since all 7 embies got to 4 cells yesterday, they wanted to give them more time to develop before we transfer so my transfer is set up for Wednesday morning. This is good for me too since I've had mild OHSS and feel horrible (bloated and crampy) so it will give me an extra 2 days to get better before we get those embryos inside me. So on a day 5 transfer, the hope is that they all survive and make it to a blastocyst. Then the extras, if I have any, they will freeze for a future cycle.Click to expand...

Wow that's awesome! Good luck on Wednesday! What is OHSS?


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Ali! I'll be sure to let you all know once I know for sure which meds. I have done progesterone suppositories in the past and those were kind of gross. She said that this is a gel and my friend who is newly preg (we went to the same FS clinic) is on it now and she says it isn't that bad. We'll see!
> Any news on when you go back to get those eggies implanted?
> 
> YEP! Since all 7 embies got to 4 cells yesterday, they wanted to give them more time to develop before we transfer so my transfer is set up for Wednesday morning. This is good for me too since I've had mild OHSS and feel horrible (bloated and crampy) so it will give me an extra 2 days to get better before we get those embryos inside me. So on a day 5 transfer, the hope is that they all survive and make it to a blastocyst. Then the extras, if I have any, they will freeze for a future cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's awesome! Good luck on Wednesday! What is OHSS?Click to expand...

OHSS is a syndrome.. ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome that can be life threatening. Most have mild to 
moderate symptoms. They occur if your estrogen levels get really high, I think they say over 4000. What happens is your abdomen fills up with fluid, and can cause serious complications. I gained 14 lbs in 3-4 days! It's slowly going away now, and in another few days it will hopefully be gone! It's not something that normally happens during an IUI cycle, just IVF. You can google it if you want more information.


----------



## karenh

alicatt said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Ali! I'll be sure to let you all know once I know for sure which meds. I have done progesterone suppositories in the past and those were kind of gross. She said that this is a gel and my friend who is newly preg (we went to the same FS clinic) is on it now and she says it isn't that bad. We'll see!
> Any news on when you go back to get those eggies implanted?
> 
> YEP! Since all 7 embies got to 4 cells yesterday, they wanted to give them more time to develop before we transfer so my transfer is set up for Wednesday morning. This is good for me too since I've had mild OHSS and feel horrible (bloated and crampy) so it will give me an extra 2 days to get better before we get those embryos inside me. So on a day 5 transfer, the hope is that they all survive and make it to a blastocyst. Then the extras, if I have any, they will freeze for a future cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> How many are you hoping to transfer?Click to expand...
> 
> My FS won't transfer more than 2 if we do the day 5 transfer, but if we'd transferred at day 3, he would have done 3. So providing I have 2 to transfer, we will transfer 2, and freeze any extra. He didn't sound overly confident that I would have extra to freeze. I guess only time will tell!
> I'm tempted to call my FS office and find out how they are doing. Is that bad?Click to expand...

I don't think it is bad. I hate waiting and doctors are netoriouse for not calling on time. Call if you want to.


----------



## TTCisapain

Alicatt -- I am in the same boat. My insurance company doesnt cover "fertility treatment" but will cover up to $5,000 of fertility drugs over my lifetime, which I find very strange. Also, we they cover ultrasounds normally, but not if you are in a "infertility cycle" which I think is crazy. They have covered my bloodwork though ... I hope you get your BFP this month!!!


----------



## TTCisapain

5DPIUI ... All I have to say is 2WWs are the worst thing ever!! Every month I tell myself to relax and not think about it ... b/c I do think stress over it has a lot to do with not getting pregnant (especially since we are unexplained fertility). But, I think it is impossible not to think about. As far as symptoms ... nada!! We are meeting with the adoption agency tomorrow night, so I will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## Kibaswirl2001

Well blood work today to check my Progesterone hope it is at a good level


----------



## alicatt

karenh said:


> I don't think it is bad. I hate waiting and doctors are netoriouse for not calling on time. Call if you want to.

So they called me this morning, and my heart started beating so fast. I was petrified they were calling to tell me that I didn't have any embryos that made it through the night. Well they were calling me with the opposite news! Turns out that my little embabies are not only surviving but thriving! I have 2-3 that are excellent and another 2 that are pretty good. They were calling to ask me how many I wanted to implant so they would keep the best for that, and then freeze the rest. LOL! So I have around 5 good embryos from the original 7 embryos. That is huge! Most women only see about 30% of their embryos survive from day 1 through day 5. I'm doing a :happydance: right now!


----------



## lady luck12

alicatt said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it is bad. I hate waiting and doctors are netoriouse for not calling on time. Call if you want to.
> 
> So they called me this morning, and my heart started beating so fast. I was petrified they were calling to tell me that I didn't have any embryos that made it through the night. Well they were calling me with the opposite news! Turns out that my little embabies are not only surviving but thriving! I have 2-3 that are excellent and another 2 that are pretty good. They were calling to ask me how many I wanted to implant so they would keep the best for that, and then freeze the rest. LOL! So I have around 5 good embryos from the original 7 embryos. That is huge! Most women only see about 30% of their embryos survive from day 1 through day 5. I'm doing a :happydance: right now!Click to expand...

That's fantastic news xx


----------



## JandK

Congratulations Alicatt!!! That is excellent news....


----------



## lady luck12

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Not good today, been very emotional and crying alot after my scan today, wasn't expecting bad news.

I have been told I have fluid in my left tube, if it doesn't go by Friday (when I have my next scan) then they will have to cancell IUI and I'll have to have yet another operation and hiigh chance of them removing my tube.
If this happpens then I'll have to be moved on to IVF.


ALSO, if that wasn't bad enough, I have FOUR mature folliies, so have to reduce my injections to slow them down, hopefully not all of them. If the 4 contiune to develop they will have to cancell IUI, incase all 4 fertilize.

So, notlookking good at all ladies. It's knocked me for six. So down, feel like giving up. 


Hoping the rest of you lovely ladies have good results, keeping my eye on here xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JandK

Sorry to hear that lady luck 12


----------



## mrsjennyg

Ali, wow OHSS sounds painful! I hope you are feeling better. That's great news about your embies- are you doing the transfer tomorrow? FX!

Lady I am so sorry about your news. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## TTCisapain

lady -- so sorry to hear the news ... will pray for you ...

Alicatt -- that is great news, congratulations!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

So I just got a call from my insurance company's specialty pharmacy to confirm some information because the doctor put the order in... I guess they send it to my house, which is good because my local pharmacy could hardly handle the clomid and I was curious as to how they would handle injectibles! So this is what's in the order:
Crinone Gel (progesterone) 15 applications, alcohol swabs, sharps container, needles, syringes, 1 HCG vial, Follistem and a Follistem pen... Not sure what the pen is for since I already have a bunch of needles and syringes? So anyone else been on this cocktail? Kind of nervous...not going to lie...


----------



## karenh

Ttcisapain: good luck on both accounts!

Ali: that is amazing! I hope this is it for you! Good luck tomorrow.

Lady luck12: oh my gosh, i am so sorry. I am here for you. I pray it will clear by Friday.

Mrsjennyg: good luck!


----------



## alicatt

karenh said:


> Ttcisapain: good luck on both accounts!
> 
> Ali: that is amazing! I hope this is it for you! Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Lady luck12: oh my gosh, i am so sorry. I am here for you. I pray it will clear by Friday.
> 
> Mrsjennyg: good luck!

Thanks so much! I'm still in shock!

Lady luck22, I must have missed your post earlier, I'm so sorry, :hug:


----------



## lady luck12

Morning ladies. 
Thank you all for you kind words & support, really does help.
In work today, which I dont know is a good or bad think as dont really want to be around people, but it will keep me busy for a few hours at least.
My house was gleaming last night lol
Hope everyone has a good day & thanks again xxxxxx


----------



## TTCisapain

6DPIUI ... prog test this morning, should know results tomorrow. So, I think to myself ... do y'all think you make up pregnancy symptoms like I do? I think I go crazy with every little twitch ... I am sure it is my stress levels that are causing me not to get preggers. Wish I could turn my mind off during the 2WW!!

Also, I am rarely political, but since my DH and I have been looking at adoption, we found out the Tax Credit is supposed to be ending in 2012 unless Congress votes to extend them. That means there will no longer be a $12K tax credit for adoptions. It will actually go down to $6K but only for special needs adoptions which does not cover infant adoptions. The Bill is HR4373. My local rep is co-sponsoring the bill but it would be great if the bill gets more sponsors before the end of the year.


----------



## karenh

TTCisapain said:


> 6DPIUI ... prog test this morning, should know results tomorrow. So, I think to myself ... do y'all think you make up pregnancy symptoms like I do? I think I go crazy with every little twitch ... I am sure it is my stress levels that are causing me not to get preggers. Wish I could turn my mind off during the 2WW!!
> 
> Also, I am rarely political, but since my DH and I have been looking at adoption, we found out the Tax Credit is supposed to be ending in 2012 unless Congress votes to extend them. That means there will no longer be a $12K tax credit for adoptions. It will actually go down to $6K but only for special needs adoptions which does not cover infant adoptions. The Bill is HR4373. My local rep is co-sponsoring the bill but it would be great if the bill gets more sponsors before the end of the year.

I am sure I make up symptoms all the time. Also, I think it is possible that I have a brain tumor that causes random aches and pains and things. :haha:


----------



## TTCisapain

7DPIUI ... prog test came back at 57 so that was good. Take an HPT on Wed 9/26. Oh, how I loathe POAS. I would rather AF just show up b/c seeing a BFN is too hard. But, since I am on prog supplements it wont show, so I have no choice. 

On the positive side I did O, so hopefully timing was right. I met w/ the adoption agency last night and will find out tomorrow if they are accepting me, so I will have a decision to make at that time if they say "yes". But, I really liked the agency and they were very detailed and personable.


----------



## alicatt

Hey All,

I had the ET (embryo transfer) yesterday, and was ordered to stay in bed for 2 days. Well I've done that and I'm going stir crazy! Luckily I can get back to my normal lifestyle starting tomorrow. Although I am still going to take it easy, but no more lying in bed!

So they were able to transfer 2 excellent blastocysts, and the FS said the transfer went off without a hitch, and he was pleased with how everything turned out. 

Now we wait, I guess I've been in the 2WW since Friday of last week, so I'm 6DPO, 1dp5dt, or whatever the terms are. I go in on Monday for my progesterone test, and then again the following Monday (Oct 1st) for the BETA. Personally I think that is way too long, as that would be 17DPO. I am sure that I will see a :bfp: on a HPT before then if I am pregnant. 

Can I just say that I hate the 2WW! It is absolutely unbearable!


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I had the ET (embryo transfer) yesterday, and was ordered to stay in bed for 2 days. Well I've done that and I'm going stir crazy! Luckily I can get back to my normal lifestyle starting tomorrow. Although I am still going to take it easy, but no more lying in bed!
> 
> So they were able to transfer 2 excellent blastocysts, and the FS said the transfer went off without a hitch, and he was pleased with how everything turned out.
> 
> Now we wait, I guess I've been in the 2WW since Friday of last week, so I'm 6DPO, 1dp5dt, or whatever the terms are. I go in on Monday for my progesterone test, and then again the following Monday (Oct 1st) for the BETA. Personally I think that is way too long, as that would be 17DPO. I am sure that I will see a :bfp: on a HPT before then if I am pregnant.
> 
> Can I just say that I hate the 2WW! It is absolutely unbearable!

Im glad to hear everything went well. Im definitely cheering for you. I know that waiting 10 days for a BETA test sounds grueling. My suggestion is to not start testing too early because you will be more crazy than Im sure you already are. I really hope this is your month.


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> I had the ET (embryo transfer) yesterday, and was ordered to stay in bed for 2 days. Well I've done that and I'm going stir crazy! Luckily I can get back to my normal lifestyle starting tomorrow. Although I am still going to take it easy, but no more lying in bed!
> 
> So they were able to transfer 2 excellent blastocysts, and the FS said the transfer went off without a hitch, and he was pleased with how everything turned out.
> 
> Now we wait, I guess I've been in the 2WW since Friday of last week, so I'm 6DPO, 1dp5dt, or whatever the terms are. I go in on Monday for my progesterone test, and then again the following Monday (Oct 1st) for the BETA. Personally I think that is way too long, as that would be 17DPO. I am sure that I will see a :bfp: on a HPT before then if I am pregnant.
> 
> Can I just say that I hate the 2WW! It is absolutely unbearable!
> 
> Im glad to hear everything went well. Im definitely cheering for you. I know that waiting 10 days for a BETA test sounds grueling. My suggestion is to not start testing too early because you will be more crazy than Im sure you already are. I really hope this is your month.Click to expand...

Thanks JandK!! I'm sorry to hear that this past month was unsuccessful, and I'm hoping that October is your month!


----------



## karenh

TTCisapain: I hate POAS, but it may be too early at dpiui to get the BFP right? Good luck with the adoption agency! That is so exciting!

Alicatt: Yay! So glad your embies did so well! I hope they stick. How would you feel if they both did and you got twins? Good luck Monday!


----------



## alicatt

karenh said:


> TTCisapain: I hate POAS, but it may be too early at dpiui to get the BFP right? Good luck with the adoption agency! That is so exciting!
> 
> Alicatt: Yay! So glad your embies did so well! I hope they stick. How would you feel if they both did and you got twins? Good luck Monday!

I would be super happy to have twins! In fact I'm hoping I get twins :thumbup:


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> TTCisapain: I hate POAS, but it may be too early at dpiui to get the BFP right? Good luck with the adoption agency! That is so exciting!
> 
> Alicatt: Yay! So glad your embies did so well! I hope they stick. How would you feel if they both did and you got twins? Good luck Monday!
> 
> I would be super happy to have twins! In fact I'm hoping I get twins :thumbup:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you Alicatt.
:dust:


----------



## TTCisapain

Karenh -- I will be 13 DPIUI on Wed, so that sounds about right to POAS. My cycle is usually 27 days, so if no show on HPT should get AF by next Friday (Im super regular) 

Alicatt -- Congratulations!! Hoping for your BFP!!!

All -- I heard back from the adoption agency today too ... we were accepted into the program for this month, so we now need to sit down and make a decision. We wont have the $ for both, so it is either IVF or adoption. I dont like the odds w/ IVF, and in adoption there are no guarantees either, but the success rate is a little higher. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> Karenh -- I will be 13 DPIUI on Wed, so that sounds about right to POAS. My cycle is usually 27 days, so if no show on HPT should get AF by next Friday (Im super regular)
> 
> Alicatt -- Congratulations!! Hoping for your BFP!!!
> 
> All -- I heard back from the adoption agency today too ... we were accepted into the program for this month, so we now need to sit down and make a decision. We wont have the $ for both, so it is either IVF or adoption. I dont like the odds w/ IVF, and in adoption there are no guarantees either, but the success rate is a little higher. Decisions, decisions.

WOW! Adoption is awesome. I didn't think it was even an option. How does it all work? BTW, I was adopted, and boy oh boy am I happy I got the awesome parents I have today!!!


----------



## TTCisapain

Well, the agency that I am looking into is Angel Adoption through Cary, IL. They are a nationwide adoption agency / marketing place so we pay a fee for them to send our profile out to birthmothers looking for adoptive parents. They are a private agency so the stats on adopting are about 95% within 2 years with 90% being matched within 1 year of starting. All in all the fees are about the same as IVF $13K - 24K, but there is a tax credit for 13,7K right now, I am hoping the credit is extended in 2013. The tax credit can be used to offset the expenses of adoption. 

Basically, if we say "yes" we will create our profile and it will start being sent out until a birthmother selects us. If / when she does (which is usually in the 3rd trimester) we will meet / talk with her and if it is "yes" we wait until the baby is born. We have to have a "home study" completed by a social worker. They will interview me and DH as well as references. Also, come and look at the home (for safety reasons only). 

It will be a big decision. Of course, if we say yes I bet I get PG in the next couple of months. But, with them they will put a hold on our contract and we can adopt later without a waiting period to be placed on their active list.


----------



## TTCisapain

Alicatt -- BTW ... they do look for a variety of couples / single mothers looking to adopt. I really hope / pray you get your BFP. But, if not and you are interested that is another option


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> Alicatt -- BTW ... they do look for a variety of couples / single mothers looking to adopt. I really hope / pray you get your BFP. But, if not and you are interested that is another option

Well it is nice to know that there are options out there! Thanks for sharing, I certainly hope I get my BFP, but if I don't, this is an option I might pursue.

Best of luck to you with whatever you decide as well! :hug:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Wow Ali that sounds great! Fingers crossed that you have some sticky beans!

TTCisapain- congrats on the adoption agency working out. Must be a load off to get that part squared away.

JandK what is your plan for next cycle?


----------



## JandK

I dont have a plan for next cycle. I have been seeing a chiropractor and hes doing a nutritional supplement plan with me. I see him every wednesday. Im cd6 today so probably next Friday I will do another iui. I canceled the appt with fertility doctor. I am not ready to accept that my eggs are too old to do this by myself. I just read the book Inconceivable and got a burst of inspiration. I am established with that clinic and FS so if i change my mind i can make another appt. Also we are paying for the donor sperm and insemination supplies out of our monthly budget. We have no savings and our insurance covers very little.


----------



## vitabella

Hello ladies...
So a little background..DH and I have been TTC for 3 years. He has children so when we weren't successful, the pressure was on! I had laparoscopic surgery Dec 2011 and my gyn found scar tissue outside of my uterus from what she believed to be PID (pelvic inflammatory disease), but she removed the tissue and said I had no issues...my uterus was her master piece! Well we ttc Jan-Apr and decided to make an appointment with RE at Shady Grove... we went in May and had a busy summer so we started the prescreening process early Aug. Well our final meeting Aug 31 we were told we have unexplained infertility; we aren't sterile, we're infertile..it'll happen we just don't know when. So we decided to move on to IUI and my cycle literally started 3 days after that meeting so I came back in the next week...
Wed. CD4 had blood work and ultrasound... 2 folicles on right, 1 def folicle on left - but she believed 2
Started 50mg Clomid CD5-9
Tue. 9/11 - blood work and ultrasound... thin lining of I believe they told me 6.2 so they wanted me to start estrol and I had 2 immature folicles on my right, 3 folicles (only 2 potential) on my left measuring 19mm and 13mm - was told they look for folicles over 16mm, but really aim for them to be as close to 20mm as possible, but for some reason they wanted mine to be at 22mm
Wed. 9/12 - blood work and ultrasound...left folicles measuring 21mm and 15mm
Thu. 9/13 - blood work and ultrasound... now measuring 23mm and almost 18mm
Trigger - Ovidrel (250mg I believe, don't quote me I'm not 100% sure on this one)
Saturday 9am IUI - DH's count was 101million prewash..postwash 22million (forgot to ask about mobility)
Now I'm in the tww period...which is really 2wks & 2days because I had IUI on a saturday so they're bring me in Monday, October 1st for my blood test.
DH is convinced that it worked...I am not. The night I triggered and just before IUI DH's brother and new wife of not even 4months annouced they were just a few weeks pregnant - I may sound mean, but the back story is what makes it a bad thing. And they knew we were doing IUI saturday...they just couldn't wait until AFTER the process which is really what upset me.

So yes, anyways...I'm in the 2ww and 6dpIUI (am I supposed to count saturday since it happend that morning or count from Sunday to now?)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Welcome Vita- your story sounds similar to so many... It must be so frautrating to have unknown infertility! Good luck to you- if you had your IUI on Saturday then Sunday would be 1dpiui. 

JandK don't give up! Fingers crossed for you! I know many people who think that seeing a chiropractor or having acupuncture are very beneficial for so many things. Keep us posted!! 

As for me... well ladies I have been laped. Good friends of ours started TTC before us but got pregnant not long after we started TTC... we found out last night that she is pregnant again. Argh. Of course I am happy for them, blah blah blah. It is interesting though because she had to take clomid for her first and this time they weren't even trying (but clearly not preventing) and she got pregnant. I have heard that pregnancy clearly messes with your hormones and sometimes if you have trouble TTC with #1 then #2 is easier... we have other friends that were TTC for years and were told IVF was their only hope. They had twins via IVF and when their boys were 10 months she got pregnant on her own- not trying at all! The female body is def a mystery!


----------



## vitabella

MrsJennyG - actually orginially they thought my tubes were going to have to be removed and we would only be able to do IVF to have a baby...so honestly to find out my tubes are great and we can do IUI under the diagnosis of unexplained infertility - I'm pretty happy with that. I think mentally I worked myself up so much convincing myself that since it wasn't happening for me something had to be wrong...now that I'm told nothing is wrong - it'll happen when it's meant to happen...I KNOW it's going to happen for us, I just don't know when.
I really do have a pretty good attitude about it all 
I was just terrified that we would only be able to do IVF and that's extremely costly!


----------



## TTCisapain

Welcome Vita. I completely understand your frustration. This has happened a lot over the last few years while I was TTC with friends. Sending good vibes ... there are plenty of women that 1 IUI worked. So, anything is possible. 

MrsJenny -- I hear ya sister!! Some women just need a push for the 1st one and then dont have any issues with #2 or 3 ... I personally think if you can get your mind off of things and relax it will happen. Unfortunately, I dont think I can do that until I have a child.


----------



## karenh

alicatt said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> TTCisapain: I hate POAS, but it may be too early at dpiui to get the BFP right? Good luck with the adoption agency! That is so exciting!
> 
> Alicatt: Yay! So glad your embies did so well! I hope they stick. How would you feel if they both did and you got twins? Good luck Monday!
> 
> I would be super happy to have twins! In fact I'm hoping I get twins :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## karenh

TTCisapain said:


> Karenh -- I will be 13 DPIUI on Wed, so that sounds about right to POAS. My cycle is usually 27 days, so if no show on HPT should get AF by next Friday (Im super regular)
> 
> Alicatt -- Congratulations!! Hoping for your BFP!!!
> 
> All -- I heard back from the adoption agency today too ... we were accepted into the program for this month, so we now need to sit down and make a decision. We wont have the $ for both, so it is either IVF or adoption. I dont like the odds w/ IVF, and in adoption there are no guarantees either, but the success rate is a little higher. Decisions, decisions.

Good luck, that is such a hard decision.


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA lately - had a very rough last few weeks with my sick elderly dog. Just breaks my heart. I know her days are coming to a close and I have been a wreck for weeks. As long as she is not in pain and has some quality, I am letting her enjoy what she has left - but boy does it take a toll emotionally.

Alicat - Excited to hear your outcome =- your embies sound fantastic!
TTCisapain - I too have been considering adoption lately - looking into agencies and prepping the finances -including paying off the student debts...finally! Let us know how things go :)

AFM - I am 12 DPIUI and 14 days past trigger. I caved and tested this AM with a First Response and there was a faint second line - not letting myself get excited just yet - could still be the trigger. I will wait a few more days. The line is pretty light which was the same for my last 2 pregnancies that ended up "Chemical" - i hate that word!

Going to ring the dr's tomorrow to schedule a beta and hope for the best.



Fingers crossed for us all!

T


----------



## vitabella

Stillwait78 said:


> AFM - I am 12 DPIUI and 14 days past trigger. I caved and tested this AM with a First Response and there was a faint second line - not letting myself get excited just yet - could still be the trigger. I will wait a few more days. The line is pretty light which was the same for my last 2 pregnancies that ended up "Chemical" - i hate that word!
> 
> Going to ring the dr's tomorrow to schedule a beta and hope for the best.

I am super sorry to hear about your dog... :cry:
It breaks my heart just hearing about it.

I do have a few questions if you wouldn't mind answering though (or anyone else who may know the answer)...
This month was my first ever IUI and first time I've ever taken clomid also; I've been hearing chemical pregnancy a lot and it seems to be pretty common among the TTC/Infertility world...what exactly is a chemical pregnancy? And have you ever gotten a false negative?
Also, is it common practice to have to call your doc after the IUI and schedule a beta? The day they schedule my IUI they scheduled a blood test 2 weeks later (well mine ends up being 16days later because my IUI was done on a saturday)


----------



## Stillwait78

vitabella said:


> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I am 12 DPIUI and 14 days past trigger. I caved and tested this AM with a First Response and there was a faint second line - not letting myself get excited just yet - could still be the trigger. I will wait a few more days. The line is pretty light which was the same for my last 2 pregnancies that ended up "Chemical" - i hate that word!
> 
> Going to ring the dr's tomorrow to schedule a beta and hope for the best.
> 
> I am super sorry to hear about your dog... :cry:
> It breaks my heart just hearing about it.
> 
> I do have a few questions if you wouldn't mind answering though (or anyone else who may know the answer)...
> This month was my first ever IUI and first time I've ever taken clomid also; I've been hearing chemical pregnancy a lot and it seems to be pretty common among the TTC/Infertility world...what exactly is a chemical pregnancy? And have you ever gotten a false negative?
> Also, is it common practice to have to call your doc after the IUI and schedule a beta? The day they schedule my IUI they scheduled a blood test 2 weeks later (well mine ends up being 16days later because my IUI was done on a saturday)Click to expand...

Hi Vita - here is what I know. They referrred to my last 2 pregnancies as Chemical - they were both early losses (just prior to 6 weeks) - they started out with low Beta's although doubled - but then after hitting 1000 or so started to decline. It is possible to get a false negative, especially if you test early - I try to wait until 12 DPO at the earliest - but even then its possible. My doc usually has me call on Day 1 (i.e. when my period comes) or if it doesn't come when expected for a beta. My period is due Tuesday - I tested positive (very faint) Sat night - but did take a HCG trigger so its possible it is still in my system.

Hope this helps!

Tara


----------



## TTCisapain

Good Luck Stillwait78 ... Sorry about your dog, I know that is really tough to deal with. On the flip side, the trigger should def be gone by now, so it looks like a BFP!! That would be awesome. 

Any symptoms?


----------



## Stillwait78

Re: symptoms - hard to say. I am on 2 progesterone suppositories a day plus 4 MG estrogen so I get symptoms every month in the ttw (esp. very large and swollen girls) even though I get a BFN. I think maybe the only differences I feel this month is cramping and pulling in the uterine area, peeing a lot (TMI) and enhanced smell. I am going to make a call for a Beta today - even though I am trying to be positive - it is important I get this on record as OHIP (Provincial Insurance) only pays for genetic testing after 3 documented losses. So I need to get in sooner than later just in case. I really hope that isn't the case again though! - its been over a year since my first lost and my second was right after.


----------



## karenh

Good luck! I really hope you don't have a loss and this is your miracle!


----------



## lady luck12

How did you get on today Karen ? Been thinking of you.
I've got to stop this cycle and wait for a date to have my left tube removed. Dont think I'll EVER get pregrnant xxxx


----------



## TTCisapain

Update ladies: 11 DPIUI, BFN ... I wanted to take a test before I talked to the adoption agency. I am set to test on Wednesday, but really doubt it will turn + since I am already 11 DPIUI ... but we will see where this road leads us =)


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> How did you get on today Karen ? Been thinking of you.
> I've got to stop this cycle and wait for a date to have my left tube removed. Dont think I'll EVER get pregrnant xxxx

I am so sorry! I can not even express it. You are in my prayers. Keep my updated please.


----------



## karenh

I had my mid cycle ultrasound today at 10 am. Dr. Hesla was out of the office so his assistant performed it. My uterine lining is 10 mm, and I have one large follicle, 21.6 mm on my right side. She said there were a few small ones on the left but no big ones. One thing both Justin and I thought was weird is that we thought there were two on the right side. I though she measured one at 16 mm before the 21.6. She didnt mention anything but the bigger one though. I am to take the trigger shot, Ovidrel at 8pm tonight and my IUI is scheduled for Wednesday at 11:30 am. I am taking the rest of that day off work. Then my pregnancy test is October 8th at 8 am. I cant believe it is here! We might be making our baby Wednesday! This will be my first real two week wait because it will be my first time ovulating. I am so excited!


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> I had my mid cycle ultrasound today at 10 am. Dr. Hesla was out of the office so his assistant performed it. My uterine lining is 10 mm, and I have one large follicle, 21.6 mm on my right side. She said there were a few small ones on the left but no big ones. One thing both Justin and I thought was weird is that we thought there were two on the right side. I though she measured one at 16 mm before the 21.6. She didnt mention anything but the bigger one though. I am to take the trigger shot, Ovidrel at 8pm tonight and my IUI is scheduled for Wednesday at 11:30 am. I am taking the rest of that day off work. Then my pregnancy test is October 8th at 8 am. I cant believe it is here! We might be making our baby Wednesday! This will be my first real two week wait because it will be my first time ovulating. I am so excited!

whoo woo,all sounds promising hun. keeping everything crossed for you. keep me posted ok xxx


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi All. Just an update - I received my beta results from yesterday - 48 @ DPO 13. Seems a little low - but I am trying to stay positive. Don't repeat for another week so I will biting my nails.


----------



## karenh

Stillwait78 said:


> Hi All. Just an update - I received my beta results from yesterday - 48 @ DPO 13. Seems a little low - but I am trying to stay positive. Don't repeat for another week so I will biting my nails.

Hopefully this next week won't be too torturous for you! :dust:


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi All
J and K - how are things coming along? Will you be doing the iui tomorrow? I too was told my eggs were "old" and already received the donor egg talk (I have an elevated FSH). I too haven't given up just yet - so keep the faith!

Vita - I wouldn't count Sat in your numbers, do you think you ovulated Sat? I can usually tell by pain - then the next day would be DPO - 1 . Sounds like we have alot of tests coming in on the 1st (alicat too I believe!) - fingers crossed for all!

Karenh - How is your cycle coming along? 

T


----------



## JandK

Yes we are doing the IUI tomorrow depending on if I get the OPK smiley face. But historically it has been cd13 so Im assuming tomorrow. Im staying positive. We said we were gonna give it our all till March and thats what we are doing. I picked March cuz thats my 40th birthday and it will also mark a year of trying...


----------



## karenh

IUI yesterday went well. I am sore though and have had some cramping. Counting down my tww now!


----------



## karenh

JandK said:


> Yes we are doing the IUI tomorrow depending on if I get the OPK smiley face. But historically it has been cd13 so Im assuming tomorrow. Im staying positive. We said we were gonna give it our all till March and thats what we are doing. I picked March cuz thats my 40th birthday and it will also mark a year of trying...

I hope you get that smiley and your IUI goes well tomorrow!


----------



## JandK

I didnt get my smiley today but i have plenty of ewcm so i guess it will be tomorow for my iui. those eggs must want to mature another day


----------



## karenh

JandK said:


> I didnt get my smiley today but i have plenty of ewcm so i guess it will be tomorow for my iui. those eggs must want to mature another day

Dang, they sure are taking their time. Hope that means they will be nice and ready to meet the :spermy: and get you that BFP.


----------



## JandK

karenh said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> I didnt get my smiley today but i have plenty of ewcm so i guess it will be tomorow for my iui. those eggs must want to mature another day
> 
> Dang, they sure are taking their time. Hope that means they will be nice and ready to meet the :spermy: and get you that BFP.Click to expand...

Today is cd13 but im hoping waiting another day is the key. Thanks.


----------



## karenh

JandK said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> I didnt get my smiley today but i have plenty of ewcm so i guess it will be tomorow for my iui. those eggs must want to mature another day
> 
> Dang, they sure are taking their time. Hope that means they will be nice and ready to meet the :spermy: and get you that BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> Today is cd13 but im hoping waiting another day is the key. Thanks.Click to expand...

Got it. I didn't even trigger until cd 16. I hope you don't have to wait that long.


----------



## TTCisapain

Update: Got a BFN as anticipated on Wed. So, we signed our pprwrk w/ the adoption agency and we are working on our profile this weekend. Hoping to see the profile up and being looked at by birthmothers in the next 2 weeks. It is exciting and anxious, but I am kind of relieved that I can get the stress of trying of my mind. 

Also, I stopped the prog but still havent gotten AF yet, so still waiting for that to arrive.


----------



## lildebs

TTC...i dont know ur story, or tryin to impose, but they havent found a reason u cant get or stay pregnant? They have no clue y ur iuis failed?


----------



## karenh

TTCisapain said:


> Update: Got a BFN as anticipated on Wed. So, we signed our pprwrk w/ the adoption agency and we are working on our profile this weekend. Hoping to see the profile up and being looked at by birthmothers in the next 2 weeks. It is exciting and anxious, but I am kind of relieved that I can get the stress of trying of my mind.
> 
> Also, I stopped the prog but still havent gotten AF yet, so still waiting for that to arrive.

2 weeks is quick to get the home study done! That is awesome. I wish you all the luck in the world with your adoption.


----------



## TTCisapain

lildebs said:


> TTC...i dont know ur story, or tryin to impose, but they havent found a reason u cant get or stay pregnant? They have no clue y ur iuis failed?

no imposition at all. My DH and I have unexplained infertility. He has slightly below normal motility but not terrible. We have done 3 IUIs and they just have not worked. We have been ttc'ing for 2 1/2 years, got preg naturally last year but m/c after 7 weeks. 

I personally think it is me being stressed and worrying about it and for the life of me, I just cant seem to not think about it. So, I am hoping adoption works out for us. We didnt want to spend the $ (no insurance cov for fertility) on IVF, and think this may give us a higher % of getting a baby.


----------



## TTCisapain

karenh said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Update: Got a BFN as anticipated on Wed. So, we signed our pprwrk w/ the adoption agency and we are working on our profile this weekend. Hoping to see the profile up and being looked at by birthmothers in the next 2 weeks. It is exciting and anxious, but I am kind of relieved that I can get the stress of trying of my mind.
> 
> Also, I stopped the prog but still havent gotten AF yet, so still waiting for that to arrive.
> 
> 2 weeks is quick to get the home study done! That is awesome. I wish you all the luck in the world with your adoption.Click to expand...


Oh, the home study wont be done in 2 weeks, but as soon as my profile is up they will start marketing to birth mothers while my home study is being completed. Usually they do both at the same time just in case we get picked they can speed up the home study. They told me that will normally take about 6 weeks or so to complete.


----------



## vitabella

Stillwait78 said:


> Vita - I wouldn't count Sat in your numbers, do you think you ovulated Sat? I can usually tell by pain - then the next day would be DPO - 1 . Sounds like we have alot of tests coming in on the 1st (alicat too I believe!) - fingers crossed for all!

Thanks! So today would be 13dpIUI...
I don't know when I ovulated, I was cramping the morning of IUI and my doc said I was ovulating so I guess I did...I honestly didn't think of taking OPK's, but first cycle we live and we learn right? Hopefully it worked and we get our :bfp: Monday!!
AF is due today, no later than Sunday - so hopefully she doesn't show her ugly face!
:af: AF NOT WELCOME HERE! lol

OH...quick vent!
My mother-in-law has been telling EVERYONE our business...I mean everyone from family/friends, co-workers, and even the Priest at our church; is it just me being too sensitive?!?
I am so upset she is telling everyone MY business and the fact that she has a complete lack of sensitivity to the subject as a whole!
I'm so heated over all of this...there is so much more, but I feel myself getting worked up so I need to take some time to calm down - I'll fill you ladies in about the rest later...
Sorry for the vent...but you ladies know this process is hard enough as it is, we don't need additional stresses added :growlmad:


----------



## adroplet

This is the reason why we decided to tell nobody except my friends who are also TTC with problems, which are 3.
Friends and family members can be so insensitive to this and have no idea what we are going through. Even when they try to make you feel better, they make it worse. So i have kept my TTC a secret, not even my mother or sisters who I am soooo close to, know a thing.
That will make my BFP even more of a celebration. 

Vitabella - good luck to you with you MIL. I suggest you stop giving her info on your TTC journey and give her generic 'everything is going well' answers.....she'll get your message eventually. Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## lildebs

TTCisapain said:


> lildebs said:
> 
> 
> TTC...i dont know ur story, or tryin to impose, but they havent found a reason u cant get or stay pregnant? They have no clue y ur iuis failed?
> 
> no imposition at all. My DH and I have unexplained infertility. He has slightly below normal motility but not terrible. We have done 3 IUIs and they just have not worked. We have been ttc'ing for 2 1/2 years, got preg naturally last year but m/c after 7 weeks.
> 
> I personally think it is me being stressed and worrying about it and for the life of me, I just cant seem to not think about it. So, I am hoping adoption works out for us. We didnt want to spend the $ (no insurance cov for fertility) on IVF, and think this may give us a higher % of getting a baby.Click to expand...

aah, just wanted to know how long u were ttc and what issues were at hand, since u were looking into adopting. its so hard not to stress out, but when uve been trying for so long its like how can u not. good luck to u!


----------



## lildebs

vitabella said:


> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> Vita - I wouldn't count Sat in your numbers, do you think you ovulated Sat? I can usually tell by pain - then the next day would be DPO - 1 . Sounds like we have alot of tests coming in on the 1st (alicat too I believe!) - fingers crossed for all!
> 
> Thanks! So today would be 13dpIUI...
> I don't know when I ovulated, I was cramping the morning of IUI and my doc said I was ovulating so I guess I did...I honestly didn't think of taking OPK's, but first cycle we live and we learn right? Hopefully it worked and we get our :bfp: Monday!!
> AF is due today, no later than Sunday - so hopefully she doesn't show her ugly face!
> :af: AF NOT WELCOME HERE! lol
> 
> OH...quick vent!
> My mother-in-law has been telling EVERYONE our business...I mean everyone from family/friends, co-workers, and even the Priest at our church; is it just me being too sensitive?!?
> I am so upset she is telling everyone MY business and the fact that she has a complete lack of sensitivity to the subject as a whole!
> I'm so heated over all of this...there is so much more, but I feel myself getting worked up so I need to take some time to calm down - I'll fill you ladies in about the rest later...
> Sorry for the vent...but you ladies know this process is hard enough as it is, we don't need additional stresses added :growlmad:Click to expand...

this is why i decided not to tell anyone but my bffs...they know what ive been goin thru and know how tokeep there mouth shut. my mother on the otherhand will probly announce on facebook that her daughter just got an iui this morning cuz shes been trying and cant on her own. my MIL wld never do that to me though. u have the right to be mad...i would be foooor sure!

i triggered wed night @7pm, started feeling pains on the left side where my 2 biggest follicles were so im figuring i ovulated, then iui was around 730 today. my u/s showed 1 follicle still there so i obv ovulated. uuuggh im scared i missed it!


----------



## karenh

TTCisapain said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Update: Got a BFN as anticipated on Wed. So, we signed our pprwrk w/ the adoption agency and we are working on our profile this weekend. Hoping to see the profile up and being looked at by birthmothers in the next 2 weeks. It is exciting and anxious, but I am kind of relieved that I can get the stress of trying of my mind.
> 
> Also, I stopped the prog but still havent gotten AF yet, so still waiting for that to arrive.
> 
> 2 weeks is quick to get the home study done! That is awesome. I wish you all the luck in the world with your adoption.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the home study wont be done in 2 weeks, but as soon as my profile is up they will start marketing to birth mothers while my home study is being completed. Usually they do both at the same time just in case we get picked they can speed up the home study. They told me that will normally take about 6 weeks or so to complete.Click to expand...

Lucky! We couldn't even put our profile up until our homestudy was complete.


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi All! 
Lots going on here these days
TTCisapain - Glad to hear things are moving along quickly for you with the adoption process!

Vita - I had the same things happen to me. My MIL told everyone about my TTCing and then my miscarriages- something I was trying to be discrete about. Even worse, My husband was going through a church course last year to convert to Catholic - on the evening of one of our courses I miscarried. Being emotional, my husband and I confided in the priest why we wouln't be there that evening, and then he announced it to the entire group (10+ people I don't really know!) - it was horrible to have to go back for months after that with them all staring at me with sad faces - one even came up to me and told me I should of named my baby so I can grieve - I was so fumed to have my personal life out there for everyone

AFM - Sad last few days - my little doggie had to go to Heaven on Thursday, I am a complete mess. My husband had to scrape me off the hallway floor. Given all the stress I was under I had my beta redone yesterday to put my mind at ease. Should receive word sometime this morning on results. Hoping for this to be the one.


----------



## lildebs

ugh im so sorry for ur doggie, :hugs:just went thru it last year. its a hard pain to shake and ppl withput animals will never know the pain.
come ooooooon beta!!!:happydance:
prayin for u today!


----------



## karenh

Stillwait78 said:


> Hi All!
> Lots going on here these days
> TTCisapain - Glad to hear things are moving along quickly for you with the adoption process!
> 
> Vita - I had the same things happen to me. My MIL told everyone about my TTCing and then my miscarriages- something I was trying to be discrete about. Even worse, My husband was going through a church course last year to convert to Catholic - on the evening of one of our courses I miscarried. Being emotional, my husband and I confided in the priest why we wouln't be there that evening, and then he announced it to the entire group (10+ people I don't really know!) - it was horrible to have to go back for months after that with them all staring at me with sad faces - one even came up to me and told me I should of named my baby so I can grieve - I was so fumed to have my personal life out there for everyone
> 
> AFM - Sad last few days - my little doggie had to go to Heaven on Thursday, I am a complete mess. My husband had to scrape me off the hallway floor. Given all the stress I was under I had my beta redone yesterday to put my mind at ease. Should receive word sometime this morning on results. Hoping for this to be the one.

I am so sorry for your loss. I have been there. It is hard. I really hope your beta comes back positive!


----------



## vitabella

Thanks ladies...
DH and I talked last night; he is angry and hurt over his mother's behavior and her lack of sensitivity to the situation also; so that makes me feel better.
We've decided to not tell anyone, his family or mine, about our situation. We'll give the ol' - "it'll happen if/when He feels it is time"
It's a little hard to keep her in the dark since she lives in our home...we've been helping her get on her own since my FIL passed unexpectedly a year and a half ago, but we're going to do what we need to - emotionally and mentally I can't handle the headache, the nasty and downright hurtful comments, and the disappointment from everyone else when we aren't getting positive results (we're disappointed enough, we don't need anyone else to comment on how upset they are that we're not pregnant or how ready they are for us to have a baby).

On another note, today was 14dpIUI...and I broke. I tested since AF was technically due yesterday and didn't come and then knowing they would have tested me today had my 2ww not ended on a Saturday... and I got a :bfn:
I don't see how I would get a false negative today and Monday morning it'd be positive..so we're on our way to our second cycle of IUI; praying for a better outcome!!


----------



## karenh

vitabella said:


> Thanks ladies...
> DH and I talked last night; he is angry and hurt over his mother's behavior and her lack of sensitivity to the situation also; so that makes me feel better.
> We've decided to not tell anyone, his family or mine, about our situation. We'll give the ol' - "it'll happen if/when He feels it is time"
> It's a little hard to keep her in the dark since she lives in our home...we've been helping her get on her own since my FIL passed unexpectedly a year and a half ago, but we 're going to do what we need to - emotionally and mentally I can't handle the headache, the nasty and downright hurtful comments, and the disappointment from everyone else when we aren't getting positive results (we're disappointed enough, we don't need anyone else to comment on how upset they are that we're not pregnant or how ready they are for us to have a baby).
> 
> On another note, today was 14dpIUI...and I broke. I tested since AF was technically due yesterday and didn't come and then knowing they would have tested me today had my 2ww not ended on a Saturday... and I got a :bfn:
> I don't see how I would get a false negative today and Monday morning it'd be positive..so we're on our way to our second cycle of IUI; praying for a better outcome!!

We are going through that as well. Mil lives with us and constantly talks about when we are going to have kids. We aren't telling her either. Sorry you feel like you are out. I hope next cycle is it then.


----------



## adroplet

vitabella said:


> Thanks ladies...
> DH and I talked last night; he is angry and hurt over his mother's behavior and her lack of sensitivity to the situation also; so that makes me feel better.
> We've decided to not tell anyone, his family or mine, about our situation. We'll give the ol' - "it'll happen if/when He feels it is time"
> It's a little hard to keep her in the dark since she lives in our home...we've been helping her get on her own since my FIL passed unexpectedly a year and a half ago, but we're going to do what we need to - emotionally and mentally I can't handle the headache, the nasty and downright hurtful comments, and the disappointment from everyone else when we aren't getting positive results (we're disappointed enough, we don't need anyone else to comment on how upset they are that we're not pregnant or how ready they are for us to have a baby).
> 
> On another note, today was 14dpIUI...and I broke. I tested since AF was technically due yesterday and didn't come and then knowing they would have tested me today had my 2ww not ended on a Saturday... and I got a :bfn:
> I don't see how I would get a false negative today and Monday morning it'd be positive..so we're on our way to our second cycle of IUI; praying for a better outcome!!

Oh it's possible!!! Can turn positive from one day to the next! You are not out till AF shows. Don't count yourself out just yet.
:dust:
Good luck with that MIL.


----------



## karenh

How do you keep from going insane? I am only 3dpiui and i am going crazy!


----------



## vitabella

karenh said:


> How do you keep from going insane? I am only 3dpiui and i am going crazy!

I'm not the one to ask, I'm still in my 2ww
I went crazy...and I still am Lol :haha:


----------



## adroplet

karenh said:


> How do you keep from going insane? I am only 3dpiui and i am going crazy!

something you like to do? I like gardening, if i'm not tired. I also cook, from scratch so it takes more concentration. I pick little projects around the house and completely focus on that. You just gotta keep your mind busy and dont stay on sites like these for hours.


----------



## karenh

graco strollert;21700907]


karenh said:


> How do you keep from going insane? I am only 3dpiui and i am going crazy!

something you like to do? I like gardening, if i'm not tired. I also cook, from scratch so it takes more concentration. I pick little projects around the house and completely focus on that. You just gotta keep your mind busy and dont stay on sites like these for hours.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, i am on here too much. That is for sure.


----------



## vitabella

well ladies... it's offical
:bfn:
On to cycle #2 of IUI...hope this one works.
We're not telling anyone this time...we're keeping it to ourselves from here on out - so there will be no additional stress and tension added to the process.

On another note, but kind of related, MIL asked if AF showed up and I told her yes...she huffed and said "I really wish these babies would be close in age..."
Uh hello... I am trying EVERYTHING to ensure we have a child...I don't give a s**t if we have our baby a month, a year, or two years after they do (her other son and his wife)...I just want MY baby!
Yeah her underlining reason however is..she wanted me to be pg this time so she "doesn't have to have 2 separate babyshowers"... I have a MONSTER-in-law ladies...a true monster!! She doesn't look like one, but trust me...she is the one that gives MIL's bad names! She has made such rude, nasty, and heartless comments this entire month... she made it bitter/sweet to get AF; just so we could continue and get our :bfp: and keep it to ourselves for the first trimester...and tell everyone on our terms.

Again, sorry for the vent ladies...
How is everyone else feeling? Any news for anyone?

V


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi All
Vita - OMG - I don't know how you restrain yourself from attacking her! How insensitive- she really is a monster

I think there are a few tests coming in for some ladies here - baby dust to all! Hoping for some BFPs!

My 2nd beta came back Sat - so far I'm ok but still on the low side. DPO 17 and my beta was 275 - so it more than doubled twice from 48 at DPO 13, but is still on the lower end of normal - so I am still very very nervous. I started cramping on Sat (my first sign of loss with my last 2) so I am pretty nervous right now about it. I have my 3rd beta this morning and will have results tomorrow AM. Hoping this is finally our time - I am not sure I can take another loss...


----------



## karenh

I really hope your numbers come up and this is your month. Loads of baby dust to you!:dust:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Stillwait did you get your numbers results back?

I might have missed it in the thread, but Ali how did everything go? 

Onto the Oct IUI thread...


----------



## Stillwait78

Yes, my #'s came back ok - 1314 at DPO 20 - issue was they sent me for an early scan at DPO 21 and can only see a sack, nothing else. Now they are telling me it was too early - I am just pissed they have me all scared now and not comingback for 2 weeks. I feel like I have been on pins and needles for a month now - and the stress levels have not been low - especially the week I lost my dog. 

So I guess I am in a tww again! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## karenh

Stillwait78 said:


> Yes, my #'s came back ok - 1314 at DPO 20 - issue was they sent me for an early scan at DPO 21 and can only see a sack, nothing else. Now they are telling me it was too early - I am just pissed they have me all scared now and not comingback for 2 weeks. I feel like I have been on pins and needles for a month now - and the stress levels have not been low - especially the week I lost my dog.
> 
> So I guess I am in a tww again!
> 
> How is everyone else?

OH my gosh, that is so mean. I hope this isn't too much worse than the first tww. I am praying for you.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Stillwait78 said:


> Yes, my #'s came back ok - 1314 at DPO 20 - issue was they sent me for an early scan at DPO 21 and can only see a sack, nothing else. Now they are telling me it was too early - I am just pissed they have me all scared now and not comingback for 2 weeks. I feel like I have been on pins and needles for a month now - and the stress levels have not been low - especially the week I lost my dog.
> 
> So I guess I am in a tww again!
> 
> How is everyone else?

I'm pretty sure you only see the sack until like 6 wks so don't lose hope! Keep us posted :)


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been posted on here for a while as had a lot to deal with, but have been trying to keep up to date with you all.

Want to wish you all good luck for the coming week, as know a few of you are approaching your testing dates.

Look forward to seeing BFP's

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi ladies - I also haven't posted for a while, but I've been following everyone's progress (or trying to). I've sat out the last two cycles, trying to figure out whether we're ready for IVF; we did two unsuccessful IUIs and it seemed a bit like throwing good money after bad. Last cycle we just tried on our own, but BFN. This cycle I tried something new: after doing research, I wanted to try estrogen priming with Femara, since I have low egg reserve and a problem with lead follicles developing too rapidly, which then stunts the growth of other follicles and makes stimming almost futile. There is a lot of information out there about estrogen priming (EP) with IVF, but barely any information on it's use with Femara or with IUIs. I happen to have an extra refill of estrodial (estrogen) from last year and a few Rxs of Femara - so although I'm the last person that would self-medicate, I decided to try it. (To be fair, I did call my RE before this cycle started and ran this idea by him; he said i was stalling and that I need to do IVF soon, and said that this approach really is not done at his office and he did not see the point in it. I hate to say this, but I do think that IVF is a big money maker for him and I did feel like he really wanted me to get on w/it already). To make a long story a little shorter, I ovulated much later than I normally did (day 19 instead of day 12, and the OPK was the darkest I've ever seen it in over two years of ttc and came up even before the control line!). We bd-ed for three days straight, and today is DPO 9 - still early, but I finally caved in and tested - and could not believe my eyes! The IC was soooooo faint, I thought I imagined it, so I tried another one - same thing - then I tried First Response - the BFP was still faint but much darker on that one. I can't believe it......:bfp: I'm scared to think that this is real, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I'll test again tomorrow and Monday morning, and then probably go in for a blood test during my lunch. (I'll try to post pics as soon as it becomes dark enough, right now the second line won't show up at all in my camera phone).


----------



## KBrain3377

KBrain3377 said:


> Hi ladies - I also haven't posted for a while, but I've been following everyone's progress (or trying to). I've sat out the last two cycles, trying to figure out whether we're ready for IVF; we did two unsuccessful IUIs and it seemed a bit like throwing good money after bad. Last cycle we just tried on our own, but BFN. This cycle I tried something new: after doing research, I wanted to try estrogen priming with Femara, since I have low egg reserve and a problem with lead follicles developing too rapidly, which then stunts the growth of other follicles and makes stimming almost futile. There is a lot of information out there about estrogen priming (EP) with IVF, but barely any information on it's use with Femara or with IUIs. I happen to have an extra refill of estrodial (estrogen) from last year and a few Rxs of Femara - so although I'm the last person that would self-medicate, I decided to try it. (To be fair, I did call my RE before this cycle started and ran this idea by him; he said i was stalling and that I need to do IVF soon, and said that this approach really is not done at his office and he did not see the point in it. I hate to say this, but I do think that IVF is a big money maker for him and I did feel like he really wanted me to get on w/it already). To make a long story a little shorter, I ovulated much later than I normally did (day 19 instead of day 12, and the OPK was the darkest I've ever seen it in over two years of ttc and came up even before the control line!). We bd-ed for three days straight, and today is DPO 9 - still early, but I finally caved in and tested - and could not believe my eyes! The IC was soooooo faint, I thought I imagined it, so I tried another one - same thing - then I tried First Response - the BFP was still faint but much darker on that one. I can't believe it......:bfp: I'm scared to think that this is real, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I'll test again tomorrow and Monday morning, and then probably go in for a blood test during my lunch. (I'll try to post pics as soon as it becomes dark enough, right now the second line won't show up at all in my camera phone).

So I'm likely crazy, but I took another IC this morning - and it was darker!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I don't wanna be happy yet, it's still too early - but still.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Here's a picture of the FRER from last night, not sure if you can see the line from the picture, but it's pretty clear, though faint, in real life.
 



Attached Files:







OMG!.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrsjennyg

I see a line, I see a line!!!! Keep us posted :)

AFM- I'm waiting at the FS for bloodwork as we speak. CD3 and my baseline u/s was good and I am expecting the bloodwork will be as well. Then I start the injections tonight...eek!


----------



## karenh

Good luck Kbrain! Has your line gotten any darker?


----------



## karenh

I go in for my beta today. I am so nervous. I haven't tested because I am really afraid of a BFP. I could really use prayers today please ladies.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Good luck Karen


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> Good luck Kbrain! Has your line gotten any darker?

Good luck today Karenh!!! It can happen when you least expect it. My lines are getting darker, - so far I've taken about 6 ICs and they are all progressively getting darker, so happy about that! I have about 50 more ICs left (I buy in bulk!) so I can keep testing till the cows come home. I have an appointment at my RE for tomorrow morning for a blood test and then a second blood test two days after that. FXed that my numbers grow like they should.


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi All
KBrain - that is great news! I too sometimes think the REs/OBs pressure a move to IVF a little earlier than needed - I already got the donor egg talk. and I was 33 with a FSH of 10 - not great but not horrible!. Keep us updated.

Karen - I am praying for you - any news?


AFM - "patiently" waiting out my 2 weeks - they did do one more beta at 24 DPO and it doubled to 5942 - 8 more days of nail biting...

Any other news ladies?


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kbrain! Has your line gotten any darker?
> 
> Good luck today Karenh!!! It can happen when you least expect it. My lines are getting darker, - so far I've taken about 6 ICs and they are all progressively getting darker, so happy about that! I have about 50 more ICs left (I buy in bulk!) so I can keep testing till the cows come home. I have an appointment at my RE for tomorrow morning for a blood test and then a second blood test two days after that. FXed that my numbers grow like they should.Click to expand...

I am so happy for you! That sounds wonderful! Good luck at the RE today!


----------



## karenh

I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.


----------



## JandK

Sorry to hear that karenh. Myself and everyone on here can attest to how stressful and expensive the TTC process can be. Keep trying...


----------



## JandK

Well I am 10dpiui. We have decided that if this one doesnt take we will be done with IUI. The stress and expense is getting to us. We will continue trying for 6 more months with a fresh sperm donor. This morning I saw the tiniest of spotting. Im cd24 so Im hoping its not an early period like last month. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test. I will be testing Saturday if AF doesnt show up first...


----------



## karenh

JandK said:


> Well I am 10dpiui. We have decided that if this one doesnt take we will be done with IUI. The stress and expense is getting to us. We will continue trying for 6 more months with a fresh sperm donor. This morning I saw the tiniest of spotting. Im cd24 so Im hoping its not an early period like last month. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test. I will be testing Saturday if AF doesnt show up first...

Good luck! I really hope af doesn't show for you! She just did for me. On to round two and the October thread.


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.

So sorry Karen, but at least you get to try again. I know it's hard, but after every single BFN I had to force myself to mentally shift gears from being disappointed to hopeful about the next cycle. Not easy to do, but makes you feel better! I believe that your numbers have to be below either 3 or 5 to be considered negative, not sure if that helps you or not. Even if you do only get one follicle next time around, the meds that you're on (Chlomid or Femara?) will stimulate your egg to develop better than it would otherwise. 
As for the cost of injectibles, there are several online pharmacies that offer discounted prices b/c they are located outside the US. Good luck to you this next cycle and hang in there. It will happen for you for sure!


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kbrain! Has your line gotten any darker?
> 
> Good luck today Karenh!!! It can happen when you least expect it. My lines are getting darker, - so far I've taken about 6 ICs and they are all progressively getting darker, so happy about that! I have about 50 more ICs left (I buy in bulk!) so I can keep testing till the cows come home. I have an appointment at my RE for tomorrow morning for a blood test and then a second blood test two days after that. FXed that my numbers grow like they should.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy for you! That sounds wonderful! Good luck at the RE today!Click to expand...

My beta today was 50.5, which I guess for dpo 12 is right where it should be. I go in on Thursday again and they're looking to have it 100 or more. I'm so nervous! When I got back I had to stop myself from using up another CBE digital - I just want to see it flash Pregnant. I took one yesterday morning and I guess the hcg had not built up enough yet b/c it came up Not Pregnant and I was so bummed. I know it's silly, and my husband is wondering why I insist on wasting another $12 to confirm something I already know, but I just need to see that word. :blush:


----------



## KBrain3377

Stillwait78 said:


> Hi All
> KBrain - that is great news! I too sometimes think the REs/OBs pressure a move to IVF a little earlier than needed - I already got the donor egg talk. and I was 33 with a FSH of 10 - not great but not horrible!. Keep us updated.
> 
> Karen - I am praying for you - any news?
> 
> 
> AFM - "patiently" waiting out my 2 weeks - they did do one more beta at 24 DPO and it doubled to 5942 - 8 more days of nail biting...
> 
> Any other news ladies?

Hi Stillwait78 - I went back to look at your older posts and I have a question - why were you worried about your dpo 13 beta of 48? Do you think that's low? My doc told me mine was right around where it should be (dpo 12 50.5) and when I looked it up online it said that the median was about 39. I was just wondering, but it looks like your numbers are increasing really well, so I'm keeping fx for you!


----------



## KBrain3377

JandK said:


> Well I am 10dpiui. We have decided that if this one doesnt take we will be done with IUI. The stress and expense is getting to us. We will continue trying for 6 more months with a fresh sperm donor. This morning I saw the tiniest of spotting. Im cd24 so Im hoping its not an early period like last month. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test. I will be testing Saturday if AF doesnt show up first...

I'm sorry JandK, I'm hoping that you're successful in the next six months, the sooner the better of course!


----------



## KBrain3377

KBrain3377 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kbrain! Has your line gotten any darker?
> 
> Good luck today Karenh!!! It can happen when you least expect it. My lines are getting darker, - so far I've taken about 6 ICs and they are all progressively getting darker, so happy about that! I have about 50 more ICs left (I buy in bulk!) so I can keep testing till the cows come home. I have an appointment at my RE for tomorrow morning for a blood test and then a second blood test two days after that. FXed that my numbers grow like they should.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy for you! That sounds wonderful! Good luck at the RE today!Click to expand...
> 
> My beta today was 50.5, which I guess for dpo 12 is right where it should be. I go in on Thursday again and they're looking to have it 100 or more. I'm so nervous! When I got back I had to stop myself from using up another CBE digital - I just want to see it flash Pregnant. I took one yesterday morning and I guess the hcg had not built up enough yet b/c it came up Not Pregnant and I was so bummed. I know it's silly, and my husband is wondering why I insist on wasting another $12 to confirm something I already know, but I just need to see that word. :blush:Click to expand...

Ok, however idiotic it may be -I beat the darn CBE digital! I've waited two years to see this word pop up!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-09_19-15-02_6.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kbrain! Has your line gotten any darker?
> 
> Good luck today Karenh!!! It can happen when you least expect it. My lines are getting darker, - so far I've taken about 6 ICs and they are all progressively getting darker, so happy about that! I have about 50 more ICs left (I buy in bulk!) so I can keep testing till the cows come home. I have an appointment at my RE for tomorrow morning for a blood test and then a second blood test two days after that. FXed that my numbers grow like they should.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy for you! That sounds wonderful! Good luck at the RE today!Click to expand...
> 
> My beta today was 50.5, which I guess for dpo 12 is right where it should be. I go in on Thursday again and they're looking to have it 100 or more. I'm so nervous! When I got back I had to stop myself from using up another CBE digital - I just want to see it flash Pregnant. I took one yesterday morning and I guess the hcg had not built up enough yet b/c it came up Not Pregnant and I was so bummed. I know it's silly, and my husband is wondering why I insist on wasting another $12 to confirm something I already know, but I just need to see that word. :blush:Click to expand...

I completely get that. I didn't test before my beta, but I bought some CBE digital on the way home incase it was a BFP. Since it was a negative I am saving them for this cycle. So silly, I know, but I want to be able to have physical evidence. Right?


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kbrain! Has your line gotten any darker?
> 
> Good luck today Karenh!!! It can happen when you least expect it. My lines are getting darker, - so far I've taken about 6 ICs and they are all progressively getting darker, so happy about that! I have about 50 more ICs left (I buy in bulk!) so I can keep testing till the cows come home. I have an appointment at my RE for tomorrow morning for a blood test and then a second blood test two days after that. FXed that my numbers grow like they should.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy for you! That sounds wonderful! Good luck at the RE today!Click to expand...
> 
> My beta today was 50.5, which I guess for dpo 12 is right where it should be. I go in on Thursday again and they're looking to have it 100 or more. I'm so nervous! When I got back I had to stop myself from using up another CBE digital - I just want to see it flash Pregnant. I took one yesterday morning and I guess the hcg had not built up enough yet b/c it came up Not Pregnant and I was so bummed. I know it's silly, and my husband is wondering why I insist on wasting another $12 to confirm something I already know, but I just need to see that word. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, however idiotic it may be -I beat the darn CBE digital! I've waited two years to see this word pop up!Click to expand...

Wasn't that exciting?!? I bet it was the best feeling in the world to see the pregnant pop up! Yay! I did that with the ovulation kit after the trigger because it was my first time ever ovulating. :haha: After so many negatives I just needed to see a positive.


----------



## lildebs

karenh said:


> I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.

im sorry karen. u and i are in the same boat with the numbers and when u bd'ed, 1 follie, 10.4 lining. ugh. so frustrating. i know im out this month too.i always ask the same question, what else could i have done. my bloodtest is on monday so we will see. next month will be our month!!!:hugs:


----------



## karenh

lildebs said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.
> 
> im sorry karen. u and i are in the same boat with the numbers and when u bd'ed, 1 follie, 10.4 lining. ugh. so frustrating. i know im out this month too.i always ask the same question, what else could i have done. my bloodtest is on monday so we will see. next month will be our month!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes it will be! We just have to have a little faith.


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> lildebs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.
> 
> im sorry karen. u and i are in the same boat with the numbers and when u bd'ed, 1 follie, 10.4 lining. ugh. so frustrating. i know im out this month too.i always ask the same question, what else could i have done. my bloodtest is on monday so we will see. next month will be our month!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it will be! We just have to have a little faith.Click to expand...

Karenh - I just have to say I love your attitude, and we need more people like you on this board. It's so darn hard to re-set yourself every cycle, but it becomes just a little bit easier if you have plenty of supporting people on this site who understand exactly what you're going through. Baby dust for your next cycle, I know it will happen!


----------



## Stillwait78

KBrain3377 said:


> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> KBrain - that is great news! I too sometimes think the REs/OBs pressure a move to IVF a little earlier than needed - I already got the donor egg talk. and I was 33 with a FSH of 10 - not great but not horrible!. Keep us updated.
> 
> Karen - I am praying for you - any news?
> 
> 
> AFM - "patiently" waiting out my 2 weeks - they did do one more beta at 24 DPO and it doubled to 5942 - 8 more days of nail biting...
> 
> Any other news ladies?
> 
> Hi Stillwait78 - I went back to look at your older posts and I have a question - why were you worried about your dpo 13 beta of 48? Do you think that's low? My doc told me mine was right around where it should be (dpo 12 50.5) and when I looked it up online it said that the median was about 39. I was just wondering, but it looks like your numbers are increasing really well, so I'm keeping fx for you!Click to expand...

Yes - I was concerned. However it has caught up so far and was 5924 on DPO 24 - which is about average. All of mine have started low - my last 2 ended before going over 500 - so this is the furthest I have gotten - hoping it keeps going!


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lildebs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.
> 
> im sorry karen. u and i are in the same boat with the numbers and when u bd'ed, 1 follie, 10.4 lining. ugh. so frustrating. i know im out this month too.i always ask the same question, what else could i have done. my bloodtest is on monday so we will see. next month will be our month!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it will be! We just have to have a little faith.Click to expand...
> 
> Karenh - I just have to say I love your attitude, and we need more people like you on this board. It's so darn hard to re-set yourself every cycle, but it becomes just a little bit easier if you have plenty of supporting people on this site who understand exactly what you're going through. Baby dust for your next cycle, I know it will happen!Click to expand...

Thank you, you are so sweet!:hugs:


----------



## karenh

Stillwait78 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> KBrain - that is great news! I too sometimes think the REs/OBs pressure a move to IVF a little earlier than needed - I already got the donor egg talk. and I was 33 with a FSH of 10 - not great but not horrible!. Keep us updated.
> 
> Karen - I am praying for you - any news?
> 
> 
> AFM - "patiently" waiting out my 2 weeks - they did do one more beta at 24 DPO and it doubled to 5942 - 8 more days of nail biting...
> 
> Any other news ladies?
> 
> Hi Stillwait78 - I went back to look at your older posts and I have a question - why were you worried about your dpo 13 beta of 48? Do you think that's low? My doc told me mine was right around where it should be (dpo 12 50.5) and when I looked it up online it said that the median was about 39. I was just wondering, but it looks like your numbers are increasing really well, so I'm keeping fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - I was concerned. However it has caught up so far and was 5924 on DPO 24 - which is about average. All of mine have started low - my last 2 ended before going over 500 - so this is the furthest I have gotten - hoping it keeps going!Click to expand...

I don't know a lot about numbers yet because I have never gotten close enough to think about them since last cycle was my first one ever even ovulating, however those numbers look great to me! Congrats! I really hope this little bean sticks for you and you have a h&h 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## JandK

:bfn: This was our last IUI...good luck to the rest of you :dust::dust:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Aww JandK I am so sorry :( didn't you mention that you were going to try something else?


----------



## JandK

Yes we are going to use a fresh sperm donor with a softcup and preseed. Its as old fashion as its gonna get for us.


----------



## karenh

JandK I am so sorry. I hope the soft cup and preseed work. There are people on there that swear by it. They also say if you can O that helps the sperm get up there better. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## KBrain3377

JandK said:


> :bfn: This was our last IUI...good luck to the rest of you :dust::dust:

So sorry JandK - I can only imagine how disappointed you must be. But hang in there, and I do hope the "old-fashioned" way works for you! GL!


----------



## mrsjennyg

I believe Karen and I must have read the same thread about the sperm in the soft cup and if you have an orgasam with it in then that's supposed to grab the sperm. Good luck to you and keep us posted!!


----------



## lildebs

well, joining in with you ladies that got the witch, came early this month. im done stressing out over this. on to our 2nd iui i guess. this month im continuing my accupuncture, cause it def helps with my stress. keep takin my vitamins, start excercising a lil more, maybe itll keep my mind off baby mode for at least 7-8 hrs of the week. not goin to obsess over, cm, cp, boob aches and go crazy thinking about everything that could of or did go wrong with the iui. i seriously cant understand this, and i need to just let go and let god. everytime i get my period i sit on the toilet for 5 minutes crying my eyes out asking god why...im honestly not even sad right now and didnt do that this morning. this scares me cuz obviously i have come numb to this, desensitized over this. i actually expect to get my period every month...wow..this is starting to affect my everyday life and i got to nip it in the bud now before i make myself sick. i may even just skip iui this month and relax. idk yet ill see when the time comes but for right now im gonna sit back and live day by day. i dont even know how to feel anymore. but like i said im done with the hampster wheel in my head. i swear im going to try my best to keep busy physically, emotionally, mentally, and spiritually. 
im sorry for the rant but i know u girls get it. i appreciate the opportunity to be able to express somewhere how i feel because this is a serious isssue in a womans life. women who want nothing more than to start a family with their SO, and be a mother at some point in their life. this situation im in is so heartbreaking and makes me even more furious to know this heartbreak is felt by other women in this crazy world. 
well im going to try and get back to work and "keep busy". hope u all are having a wonderful day and ill get back soon. :hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

Lildebs - I think most ladies on this thread can relate and understand your pain. I feel for you and hope that one of these month will be your BFP. I think what helped me out the most during the last two years of trying, was the idea that for some people, it just takes a while. No matter how impatient you get, and how much you want it to happen NOW, your time will come when it will come and all you can do is try your best every month and let nature handle the rest. I know it doesn't sound like much, but once I let go of the idea that I can and need to control this process, it somehow became easier. I hope you get some peace and R&R this month. Treat yourself a little, you deserve it!


----------



## lildebs

thanks kbrain!!


----------



## karenh

Lil: I am so sorry it didn't work this month for you. I know how debilitating a BFN can be. I agree with K though. What I have found to be helpful is I have turned over control to the Lord. I know that I am doing my part and now I need to let Him do His. He has a plan for me and when it is supposed to happen it will. That being said, we do have a long break planned. We are going to do this iui and then next cycle iui if needed. If still a bfn then we are taking a break until my May cycle. We figured we would try a few IUIs because we know there is a good chance it will take multiple trys, but then we are going to take some time to regroup. I hope you find what works for you, and there is nothing wrong with taking time to grieve. I believe that a BFP is a loss. Even though there wasn't an embrio that you no longer have, there was a hope and a possability of a miricle. The loss of that is hard and needs to be worked though. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## JandK

After spending all day Friday crying then the weekend moping and crampy I am ready to start this new cycle. I am doing all that I can do the rest is up to the Lord...


----------



## KBrain3377

JandK said:


> After spending all day Friday crying then the weekend moping and crampy I am ready to start this new cycle. I am doing all that I can do the rest is up to the Lord...

So sorry you're feeling down JandK - I know that feeling of disappointment so well. Would you be willing to consider IVF if the natural method didn't work out? Maybe it's just good to keep that at the back of your mind as a last resort to allow you to relax more in the meantime, (though I know that IVF is not a possibility for many people, due to cost, beliefs, etc.). I always had it in the back of my mind as a last resort, and although it would have been extremely difficult for us to afford, and I didn't want to go that "extreme", I do think it helped me to chill out, knowing that if we had to, we had another potential option and it was not the end of the road yet.


----------



## JandK

We dont have the money for IVF. So its really not an option....


----------

